# Troop Raffle (Winter 2010)



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello All,

If this is your first time, or you just want a reminder of what this was like the last time, here's a link. It's a bit of the same, but a bit different.

*Ways to Enter:*
1. Send cigars to smelvis, each five cigars is equal to one entry. *MAKE SURE YOU INCLUDE YOUR PUFF NAME SO WE CAN CONTACT YOU IF YOU WIN.* The address is:

*Dave Bonette
PO Box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009*

2. Every $25 donated to Dave is equal to one entry. PayPoo address: [email protected]

There are two groups of prizes. I've coordinated with a few retailers around the country and some folks on Twitter and other places to help raise support. So there is both a general pool of prizes open to all that chose to participate and Puff only prizes. Because of the support the troops have gotten on Puff, a few of us have thrown together some Puff exclusive prizes. A few people might also be bombed at random for supporting the troops, no promises your mailbox stays safe.

*Update:* If you send a five-pack of Premium Sticks (valued at $40 or more) you will receive two entires per five-pack. Dave and I will determine if you qualify for it, we are looking for high-end stuff that you would find at B&Ms (Ashtons, Oliva Serie V, Liga Privada, etc...) Not some random Rocky or Gurkha that CI says should cost $9. If you have questions or concerns, PM me.

*General Prize Pool:*

Box of Brickhouse Cigars from J.C. Newman
Box of Master by Carlos Toraño signed by Carlos Toraño and Felipe Sosa from Toraño Family Cigars
Sampler of Guillermo León by La Aurora from La Aurora & Miami Cigar & Co.
Sampler of Nestor Miranda Ruky signed by Nestor Miranda from Miami Cigar & Co.
Sampler of La Sirena from Miami Cigar & Co.
Sampler (6 Pack) of 262 from 262
Sampler (6 Pack) of 262 from 262
Xikar Xi1 Cutter from Xikar
Premium Five-Pack from me
Five-Pack from smelvis
Five-Pack from shuckins
Five-Pack from swingerofbirches
Five-Pack from David
Box of Liga Privada Ünico Serie Dirty Rat signed by Steve Saka from Drew Estate

*Puff Exclusive Prize Pool:*

Custom Ashtray from Humidor Minister*
Five-Pack from me
Five-Pack from smelvis
Five-Pack of "special" cigars from smelvis
Five-Pack from shuckins
Five-Pack from bigslowrock
Fuente Five-Pack from Batista30
Five-Pack from Batista30
Six premium aged pack from Jerry
Palío Burlwood Cutter from smelvis
Montecristo Signature Cutter (not the slim one, the good one) from smelvis
CAO Champions Sampler (10 Cigars) from smelvis
Perdomo Lighter (Gunmetal) from smelvis
Lotus Lighter (Cigars International) from smelvis
Xikar Plunge Lighter from smelvis
Vector Triple Flame from smelvis
There might be more prizes added as the contest goes on, including milestone prizes - details will be added as the contest progresses
Fuente Five-Pack from Batista30
Five-Pack from Batista30
Five-Pack from Bigtotoro

_*Humidor Minister's ashtray will be donated after sixty entrants (three hundred cigars) are in, I'll notify you when we have reached that._

Here's a picture of some of Bill's (Humidor Minister) work and the custom wood he'll be using for this piece.

*Contest Rules:*

*Both contests will end December 15th, Winners will be chosen December 16th and announced December 17th.*
Please do this in good spirit, everyone was pretty good about this last time. Send smokes you'd smoke.
Please make sure that you pack your cigars (particularly if they aren't in cellophane), nothing worse than throwing out cigars from transit damage
If you would like to send treats (jerky, candy, nuts, etc) feel free to send it and Dave will assess its value and add it to your total. At this time, Dave says we are good on toiletries and what not.
Feel free to post DCs in this thread, Dave will take pictures of your donations, just like last time.
If you'd like to sponsor a prize, PM me and I'll add you to the list.
If you have any other questions, please contact me and I'll make sure to get them answered.

Finally, a large thanks to all of the sponsors including Buckhead Cigar Club LLC and Uptown Cigar, who are participating in other ways, and all of you for donating.

Good luck to all and thanks for your support!

Charlie

Thanks to smelvis, shuckins, swingerofbirches, Humidor Minister and all of the Puff Mods for their support.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here are some pictures...

































































Humidor Minister is using this wood.









Just so you can get an idea of the quality of Bill's work, here's a picture of Dave's ashtray. (Dave tells me its made of 247 pieces) 









If not, you can check out his site. Humidor Minister


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay... first incentive. First one to post a DC number with cigars for Dave gets my wish in this thread:
Non CC MAW - The Easy Version (Good for Noobs too!)

First DC I see gets it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here it is Charlie!

9101 1888 8554 0515 2582 00

Hopefully there will be more to come from me!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Here it is Charlie!
> 
> 9101 1888 8554 0515 2582 00
> 
> Hopefully there will be more to come from me!


Gah! You beat me! Oh well! I'll have some packages headed out soon.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Veeral. Wish is all yours...

Erich, there's going to be plenty of prizes/bombs/special prizes... believe me.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks Veeral. Wish is all yours...
> 
> Erich, there's going to be plenty of prizes/bombs/special prizes... believe me.


I'm sure there will be. You guys do an awesome thing here and I'll be glad to have some part of it. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Guy's Thanks Charlie for taking the lead here it is a big relief you are doing the record keeping, Puff, Jon and all Mods Thanks for your continued support, we will make you proud and Put the troops first where they belong!!! Also Bill and all donors Thanks for your generosity bros!!

Dave


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Great stuff; great cause! 

btw ... that ashtray is fantastic!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

looking good guys!

let's make it even more intersting:

i will be doing some random bombing by picking my targets from the donators list. 1 bomb will be sent every time we get 10 people entered.that's a 1 in 10 chance of getting bombed,even more if you enter more than once in a segment of 10. the more times you donate,the better chance you have to win something,and yes,you can be bombed more than once!

i also have something special in mind for when we hit 100 entrants,so get up and get it done good people of PUFF!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Uh oh ... if Ron is classifying it as "special" then you know it's gonna be good!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

On the way as soon as I get home tonight:

dc# 9405 5036 9930 0402 5783 73


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Quick question for you two.

Is there a size and/or wrapper type that the soldiers like best? I'll be buying for this, but figured I'd ask ahead of time to make sure they get what they want. Thanks!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Quick question for you two.
> 
> Is there a size and/or wrapper type that the soldiers like best? I'll be buying for this, but figured I'd ask ahead of time to make sure they get what they want. Thanks!


It is going to such a large group of people that it would be just about impossible to figure for that. Except for Opuses. Soldiers just don't like those nasty, old Opus X seegars. Better send those to me for disposal.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> It is going to such a large group of people that it would be just about impossible to figure for that. Except for Opuses. Soldiers just don't like those nasty, old Opus X seegars. Better send those to me for disposal.


Fair enough. I just vaguely remembered something about the soldiers not having large blocks of time to smoke and didn't know if shorter sticks (ie rothschilds or robustos) are the way to go or it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

That probably makes sense, actually.
04942435611014247270


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sweet!*

DeBall is a rollin! :biggrin: :woohoo:

Thank you Gentlemen for you excellent work!

:yo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Uh oh ... if Ron is classifying it as "special" then you know it's gonna be good!


Ron is always involved even when you don't know it guy's! He has been my best friend on the boards for a long time and the best troop supporter there is. I talk with him for advice and support and he also supports like he is doing now, He is simply the most generous man on these boards I have seen.

Thanks Ron!!

Now the other question the five pack was designed to match the $25 cash paypoo donation so that lets you know the kind of sticks.

Now if you wanted to send short smokes and or smaller rg stick go right ahead just put a note in saying the number of entries you expect for it. You were right many times they do not have a full Churchill smoke time.

Thank You everyone again!!

Dave eace:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Fair enough. I just vaguely remembered something about the soldiers not having large blocks of time to smoke and didn't know if shorter sticks (ie rothschilds or robustos) are the way to go or it doesn't matter.


It really doesn't matter. If anyone wants to donate some J. Fuego Origen Originals, I think the soldiers would appreciate them. If not, like I said earlier: send what you smoke.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Will get some donations out this week, thanks for organizing this!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

First Donor Eduardo B from Tampa two bags of 50 mixed cigars

Thanks Bro


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's a very good start! Thumbs up to Eduardo!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> That's a very good start! Thumbs up to Eduardo!


Sure is but great point to be made here I have no idea who he is no board name? so if he wins what do we do?

Thanks Guy's


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

If he wins, send it to me.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Sure is but great point to be made here I have no idea who he is no board name? so if he wins what do we do?
> 
> Thanks Guy's


Donate his winnings?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Donate his winnings?


I recorded his address! and also sent it to Charlie.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sure is but great point to be made here I have no idea who he is no board name? so if he wins what do we do?
> 
> Thanks Guy's


Did he put his address on the package? You could send a note back to his place if he wins.

Edit: Just saw you did what I was thinking. Good Call


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't worry... unless someone just ships something from an online retailer like CI w/ no instructions or further contact... we'll likely be able to find you.

Mailboxes won't be safe.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Did he put his address on the package? You could send a note back to his place if he wins.
> 
> Edit: Just saw you did what I was thinking. Good Call


Great minds, though mine may be a bit slow oke: Great way to step on the Raffle Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay so the first 50 were from me I did a trade and forgot they were coming , they go to the troops but no entries for them. still a great start


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

PP Sent
PM Sent
Cigars will ship tomorrow

Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks All. 

Every DC or PayPoo payment posted on this thread/received by Dave will be eligible for a special five-pack bomb by a mystery user. 

Charlie


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Dave, here you go, 9405 5036 9930 0403 7447 15.

Charlie, thanks for organizing this.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks All.
> 
> Every DC or PayPoo payment posted on this thread/received by Dave will be eligible for a special five-pack bomb by a mystery user.
> 
> Charlie


ekengland07 drop shiped cigars no dc

also Paypoo $25

Thanks Eric

Thanks Eric


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:usa2: :bump:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

The first 96 pieces are glued together for the ashtray. (The bottom)The rest should be done over the weekend. Curly Maple, Bloodwood, Tiger Eucalyptus, hard Maple and Walnut are the woods being used. not sure how manypieces at this point. I'll keep making sawdust until the ashtray comes out.:lol:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

where are the teaser pics?!?!!?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Batista30 we have 25 nice quality cigar and a cool hat.

Thanks Veeral


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll take my camera home tonight and take some pics. Sorry about that.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

avo_addict said:


> Dave, here you go, 9405 5036 9930 0403 7447 15.
> 
> Charlie, thanks for organizing this.


Thanks Jim and anyone else I forgot to Thank! WTG Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:spammer: For the Troops Oh Well :noidea: :usa:

Also I can't advertise this outside of this section so if ya all wouldn't mind spreading the word, That would be way cool.

Thanks All

Dave


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Just put it on facebook. I've only got a few hundred friends there so hopefully they show some interest.:boink:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Just put it on facebook. I've only got a few hundred friends there so hopefully they show some interest.:boink:


Thanks Bill starting out a little slow, every little bit helps. :noidea:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll put out the word on my twitter feed. Any of you that use twitter and follow me can retweet or spread the word on your own.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> I'll put out the word on my twitter feed. Any of you that use twitter and follow me can retweet or spread the word on your own.


Charliemac posted it up on his blog too

Contest: Winter Charity Raffle | TheCigarFeed

for something to retweet.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Shared on my FB, I will be sending a package shortly just need to pick up a few things!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

https://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#cigars4troops


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#cigars4troops


try again.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> try again.


Blame Charlie.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Twitter

this what you wanted?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Coming your way, Dave.

0309 2880 0000 3125 2225

I wish I could have sent more. God bless our troops.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Eric
It all helps brother! WTG

Dave


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

9101 1888 8554 0515 2863 26
:usa2:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

The teaser.:mrgreen: This will become the bottom of the ashtray. The woods are Bloodwood and curly maple. The figure in the maple won't show until it's smooth and stained. There are a couple other woods that will be in the mix as it comes together. Good luck everyone. BTW, thats 3 more in the pile behind this one. Other gifts for the holidays.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That looks amazing! Awesome job Bill!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

On the way Dave

9102 9690 1038 3144 6173 01


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

that looks awesome!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Johnny, Bill, Ray Everyone!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

let me know when you receive 10 entries dave.

and if you would pick a number between 1 and 10 when you do, i will send out the first bomb...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> let me know when you receive 10 entries dave.
> 
> and if you would pick a number between 1 and 10 when you do, i will send out the first bomb...


Okay Ron have two in hand so far and several on the way!

Thanks Bro! :wave:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Guys, I wanted to give a HUGE shout out to Paul at Mr. J's Havana House/ Joyals Liquors in RI. I called Paul the other day in hopes to buy $100 worth of cigars to be shipped to Dave for the troops. I talked to Paul today, and not only was he willing to ship the smokes to Dave, but he also said he would only charge me a bit over cost, so the troops will be getting about $160 of cigars instead. However, that is not all, Paul also said that he too wanted to donated so there will be even more going to the cause. The cigars will ship on Monday. 

HUGE THANKS TO PAUL. If anyone is seeking Tatuaje, Viaje, or others please give him a call and let him know why you are choosing to do business with him!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*PP* sent 

Thank you Dave...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool Jim Thanks to both you and Paul!!

I am looking to see if he has a website now to properly Thank Him.

WTG Guy's

Dave


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

JGD said:


> Hey Guys, I wanted to give a HUGE shout out to Paul at Mr. J's Havana House/ Joyals Liquors in RI. I called Paul the other day in hopes to buy $100 worth of cigars to be shipped to Dave for the troops. I talked to Paul today, and not only was he willing to ship the smokes to Dave, but he also said he would only charge me a bit over cost, so the troops will be getting about $160 of cigars instead. However, that is not all, Paul also said that he too wanted to donated so there will be even more going to the cause. The cigars will ship on Monday.
> 
> HUGE THANKS TO PAUL. If anyone is seeking Tatuaje, Viaje, or others please give him a call and let him know why you are choosing to do business with him!


Damn, I was on my way there tonight, but never made it. I'll have to get in there this weekend.

edit - I'm getting some sticks together as well, will be shipping next week!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Very Cool Jim Thanks to both you and Paul!!
> 
> I am looking to see if he has a website now to properly Thank Him.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that he has a website, however, I will be more than happy to provide the shops number if no one can find it on the web.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente donated $25 cash Thanks Jason!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Jim, I hope you don't mind, but I just talked to Paul and I'll be stopping in to see him tomorrow morning and adding some more sticks to that package. He also said he had some incredible stuff getting sent out for you.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> Hey Jim, I hope you don't mind, but I just talked to Paul and I'll be stopping in to see him tomorrow morning and adding some more sticks to that package. He also said he had some incredible stuff getting sent out for you.


Thats great Max! The more, the merrier!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way cool Chris

Thanks bro!!! make sure to add a note so you get credit for entries in the raffle!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

That is some beautiful work Gents! :yo:




:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow... glad to see this taken off. You can also check out Buckhead Cigar Club (ask for Mike, tell him Charlie sent you about the troop thing) and he'll hook you up as well.


----------



## jkvindekok (Aug 10, 2008)

Dc 0309 1830 0002 0534 7861


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

15 more cigars are piggybacking with Jim's donation. They should have a note that says "from Chris"


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My package is on the way, I hope the troops enjoy. I sent what I could, wish I could have sent more but my meager stash is not in the same league as some of you 

Thanks again for arranging this, we appreciate all the hard work. Three months into the cigar world and I must say this is an amazing community.

DC: 0310 2640 0002 4222 8163


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jay, Chris and Ray!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Eric 8Ball917 6 cigars

Thanks Eric


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jim AVO_ADDICT 50 cigars

Thanks Jim!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Richard C Brockton MA 5 cigar

Thanks Richard


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Patrick Bigtotoro 30 cigars

Thanks Patrick


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice job everyone! Keep em coming


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dave,

When you have a chance, if you post the total count so far. I'd like to see our progression and perhaps it will provide more motivation!:cheer2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Dave,
> 
> When you have a chance, if you post the total count so far. I'd like to see our progression and perhaps it will provide more motivation!:cheer2:


The pictures show it all so far, I think Charlie said we would do it once or twice a week to try and keep it simple, I think the total numbers in hand were 8 donors.

The number is not very high yet though I could almost guess, if I did I would nope better not guess. we both have it on spreadsheets, I email every donation and the person to charlie daily.

let me get a nap and maybe late tonight I will count them. You were the biggest I think so far . then Patrick. The first 50 were mine in a trade I forgot I made and I just left them in the pile for the troops.

does that help bro? at least for now?

PS so far there are more prizes than donors.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> The pictures show it all so far, I think Charlie said we would do it once or twice a week to try and keep it simple, I think the total numbers in hand were 8 donors.
> 
> The number is not very high yet though I could almost guess, if I did I would nope better not guess. we both have it on spreadsheets, I email every donation and the person to charlie daily.
> 
> ...


No worries at all Dave! You guys have done this on a yearly basis and know how to handle it! I'm just glad us new puffers can participate! :hippie:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> No worries at all Dave! You guys have done this on a yearly basis and know how to handle it! I'm just glad us new puffers can participate! :hippie:


166 cigars

$25 cash


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I just seen this thread, as always I'll get some smokes togeather and in the mail this week. Thank You for all you do to help.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump: :dunno: :usa: hone: :bump:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

$100 Cash donated by Mr. Ron Shuckins. No entries desired.

Thanks My Friend!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:beerchug: Cheers to Mr. Shuckins.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

The standing wish in the Non-Cuban MAW belongs to me. The first one to commit to sending at least 25 good cigars to the cause can have it.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> The standing wish in the Non-Cuban MAW belongs to me. The first one to commit to sending at least 25 good cigars to the cause can have it.


nice offer for some late owls!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> The standing wish in the Non-Cuban MAW belongs to me. The first one to commit to sending at least 25 good cigars to the cause can have it.


Thanks my Friend nice offer.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks to all... current count is 116 cigars, $125 dollars. Currently 24 entires. lol.

Hey 2k posts... and Dave's about to hit 6k.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I got an email, but they didn't include a DC. I have no idea why. However, Dave knows of the shipment and I expect it there Tues. or Wed.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

You guys know Im in! Will get something to ya soon...

Thanks Charlie for stepping up on this, well done sir.

and welcome back Dave. Did you go somewhere?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

No takers?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd take you up on it, but the cigars I'm sending won't arrive to me until Wednesday, meaning I won't be able to ship until Friday due to the Holiday.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Dave, 

I sent a box out to you this morning! Nice work on this!

DC # 0309 1830 0001 7849 0601

Have a great Turkey Day!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be putting the ashtray on the lathe today. Worked all weekend on it along with 3 others.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> I'd take you up on it, but the cigars I'm sending won't arrive to me until Wednesday, meaning I won't be able to ship until Friday due to the Holiday.


We are on the honor system, here. It is all yours. You may post your wish.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> We are on the honor system, here. It is all yours. You may post your wish.


Wish posted. Glad to do this! I'll post the DC when they ship! Thanks Patrick.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Wish #1 Evonnida -check
Wish #2 Rock31 - check
Wish #3 (open)

A commitment to send 25 good cigars gets my open wish in the Non-Cuban MAW. Who wants it?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Ring gauge for you brother, very nicely done!


----------



## jkvindekok (Aug 10, 2008)

Bigtotoro said:


> Wish #1 Evonnida -check
> Wish #2 Rock31 - check
> Wish #3 (open)
> 
> A commitment to send 25 good cigars gets my open wish in the Non-Cuban MAW. Who wants it?


I already sent 40 on Saturday. Dave should receive it today. Does that count?

On second thought, never mind. Leave it for someone who hasn't already committed to sending 25+.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, but no. This covers new submissions only. Good luck in the raffle, though. Lots of great prizes.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i just sent a package to dave today!! with 20 cigars!!!
dc#0309 2880 0000 0819 7207 I planned on a second package anyway after my trip to JR's to buy some $2 cutters to throw in the box. how's that???


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Fair is fair. Can't do it for box #1. can you make box #2 at least a $25 box?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BigKev77 sent $25 cash

Thanks bro!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Absolutely!!!!! you didnt even have to ask!!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Post your wish.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Post your wish.


Thanks for stepping up again Patrick!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you patrick!!! i will make you proud on my next box!!!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I am out of control. I just filled another wish and have another wish up for bid. A commitment to send 25 good cigars takes it.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I am going to do this as many times as I can until midnight.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Patrick, you amaze me! The fact that you're fulfilling all these wishes but also the fact that you have the cigars to fulfill all the different wishes! Whatever gets the donations coming in!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

(gjcab09) sent you $25.00 

Thanks bro


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I will send another 10 out tomorrow	:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> I am going to do this as many times as I can until midnight.


Jeez I am on snow patrol at work glad your taking care of things bro!

Very Gracious brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 sent $50 Thanks Veeral

Dave


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice job guys! This is amazing! The generosity on this site is so comforting!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's

Way cool for the support guy's. Charlie is the account keeper so he will post totals, I post picture as they come in at the latest the next day so if it is not on the thread I don't have it yet.

Go ahead and feel free to pm and ask but it takes me 20 minutes or more to figure out what you could have by looking at the thread.

Trying to do a division of duties guy's. 

Thanks all it's picking up speed and I have a few boxes to unload and load remember! 

Thanks all!!

Dave

PS

When the dc say's they came in today at My PO that means I will get them tomorrow or the day after, please wait a couple day's before checking please! Go Figure I never did understand this but that is the way it is here!

Thanks


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Patrick, you amaze me! The fact that you're fulfilling all these wishes but also the fact that you have the cigars to fulfill all the different wishes! Whatever gets the donations coming in!


I've only got a smallish-medium size stash but I run into quite a lot here and there. And, having been here for a while now, every time I've passed a stick to someone that really wanted it someone has shoved another one into my hand a little while later. It is the way of things around here. When you root yourself in the Tao of BOTL, good things find you. When you violate rule #1 (Don't be a d*ck), not so much.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> I've only got a smallish-medium size stash but I run into quite a lot here and there. And, having been here for a while now, every time I've passed a stick to someone that really wanted it someone has shoved another one into my hand a little while later. It is the way of things around here. When you root yourself in the Tao of BOTL, good things find you. When you violate rule #1 (Don't be a d*ck), not so much.


Well it's appreciated bro! :hippie:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

:bump2:

I'll be sending some goodies out either tomorrow or towards the end of the week!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like the ashtray will be ready for finish tonight. I'll try to remember my camera tomorrow for pics.:razz:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dc 0310 0210 0001 7572 5031


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

28 entries, 116 cigars, $225

Hopefully the holidays aren't causing too many problems.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

There are a number of 25 packs headed your way as well thanks to Patrick.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ktblunden $25 entry

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got about 5 or 6 boxes to open sometime late today, tonight or tomorrow. 

Thanks guy's doing snow or ice duty at work makes for weird hours.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I got about 5 or 6 boxes to open sometime late today, tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks guy's doing snow or ice duty at work makes for weird hours.


No problem Dave! Stay warm! (it's 63 over here :bounce


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

HaHa. tee shirt weather here in the desert.:banana:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> HaHa. tee shirt weather here in the desert.:banana:


Hey! What you doin posting on here? Where's that masterpiece! We want pictures now, not tomorrow! :bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent 10 cigars today. I got a delivery confiemation but the reciept is out in my truck.
Thanks again for every thing you are doing.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jumpstarter! :car: Next generous brother to donate 25 cigars gets my wish on Non CC MAW (The Noob version) Thanks to Patrick for the wonderful idea!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Dave, please let me know when the sticks arrive from Mr. J's. I talked to him yesterday, and it sounds like put some great sticks together!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> No problem Dave! Stay warm! (it's 63 over here :bounce


Thanks Guy's
Worked outside all day yesterday in the teens and couldn't get the house above 56 degree's last night or this morning! I hate cold weather and this is not normal here, unfortunately when the weather gets bad we have to work, so I still haven't opened up the boxes I got yesterday, I am under as many blankets with Elvis as I have. Got to go back to work went in early and did my thing and came home again. will head out again in a couple hours.

Thanks for your patience!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> HaHa. tee shirt weather here in the desert.:banana:


The Beautiful ashtray will be raffled regardless of the number of entries Thanks to My T-shirt LOL

Thanks Bill

What a guy lets match his generosity he say's if we do another Raffle in early spring like we planned he would just build us another! Your Tops Bro! :rockon:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
You should have my contribution by next Friday...
Sorry, I spaced this one......
Cigars and $$$$$ on the way...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Here you go everyone. Best of luck and have a great Thanksgiving.
BTW the wood it's sitting on is the same as the top of the ashtray. A before and after of sort.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

That looks phenomenal! Impressive.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Jumpstarter! :car: Next generous brother to donate 25 cigars gets my wish on Non CC MAW (The Noob version) Thanks to Patrick for the wonderful idea!


Bump for this.



Humidor Minister said:


> Here you go everyone. Best of luck and have a great Thanksgiving.
> BTW the wood it's sitting on is the same as the top of the ashtray. A before and after of sort.


Bill, that looks beautiful!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

smelvis said:


> The Beautiful ashtray will be raffled regardless of the number of entries Thanks to My T-shirt LOL
> 
> Thanks Bill
> 
> What a guy lets match his generosity he say's if we do another Raffle in early spring like we planned he would just build us another! Your Tops Bro! :rockon:


My pleasure. I really like building the ashtrays and what better cause could there be?:smile:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> Here you go everyone. Best of luck and have a great Thanksgiving.
> BTW the wood it's sitting on is the same as the top of the ashtray. A before and after of sort.


Sweet! some extraordinary wood working Bill!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

approx 30 cigars from Jay JKvindekok

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

20 cigars + 1 more entry for goodies from Rock31

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A nice 5 pack from CKAY

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

100 little cigars from Batista30 Great choice

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

duplicate sorry


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

4 nice boxes and two nice five packs a very large donation! From Eric E

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's all for now folks Thanks for kicking ass again. No mail now till Saturday hope you all have a great Thanks giving!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Fro Mr. Ron Shuckins no entries.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I'm glad they arrived safely Dave. Thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

60 Entries, 431 Cigars, $250.00

Dave's trying to do something special for the leaders that help to distribute the cigars to the troops overseas. (i.e. the commanders, chaplains, officers) So:

*If you send a five-pack of sticks that is worth over $40, it will count as two entires*.

Thanks to all who have donated so far, some people are being bombed, look out.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ray aka Rock31 for sending me several Starbucks coffee cards I will enjoy them very much!!

Dave

You all have a great Day off I hope the Troops get a good meal and a cigar at least, keep them in your thoughts Tomorrow and everyday if you would please.

Thanks


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job by all for sending in the cigars! Let's keep it up. 
First order of 25 cigars placed by Saturday gets my wish in the Non CC MAW!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-cc-maw-easy-version-good-noobs-too-13.html


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's keep this going guys and bring some much needed cheer to our overseas brothers!

Thanks everyone for organizing and helping!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

This needs a bump... two brothers on Twitter one a five-pack of these...









-Oliva Bold (Clothband)
-Oliva Grand Cameroon (old Flor de Oliva)
-Oliva Serie V Lancero
-Oliva Serie V Special Figurado
-Davidoff Puro d'Oro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Charlie!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave, just sent a little your way via poopal.

Bill thats some awesome work on the ashtray!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

On the way Dave!
DC 0496 9006 9820 5514 0615


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Two more fivers on the way :u


9405503699300411014220


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Terry aka ejgarnut sent 200 cash

Thanks Bro


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Just got word from Drew Estate. This is part of the general prize pool. Box of Dirty Rats signed by Steve Saka.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet Charlie!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! Nice going Charlie!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What a nice addition to the pool, very generous!

Let's see some more DCs up there


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave, package #2 is headed out!!
DC# 9405 5036 9930 0411 3837 91


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ptpablo said:


> Dave, package #2 is headed out!!
> DC# 9405 5036 9930 0411 3837 91


Thanks Jim and everyone,

I also want to point out though I have not recieved them yet ***************.com through Travis is donating a box of their better own brand stuff for my five packs thingy I want to fill for the guy's who start the clubs and keep them rolling when they reach Irac, Afghanistan and all other Counties we send to.

I have a couple cases of these I want to fill with better than average sticks for these guy's, You know then Gunny, Chappy Jack, Swany and the whole group.

Thanks

dave


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump for the troops!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Joe aka deep we have a nice stack of 40 Cigars.

Thanks Joe!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Matt aka Stevins we have a nice pile of 20 cigars

Thanks Matt!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Chris aka Max power (check Spelling) we have a nice 10 stack of cigars.

Thanks Chris


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From John aka Johnny Rock we have a humi and 15 nice sticks.

Thanks John!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

516 cigars, $450, 97 entries

No one has taken up the premium five-pack offer, just a reminder, you send a five-pack worth $40+, you get two entries.

Here's a pic of the signed box of Dirty Rats, just in case you need some incentive...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

have to take a look and see what I can do. Surely once all these smokes get here I can part w/ a few of them. I guess shipping would be my next roadblock cause I'm SoL these next 2 weeks on the cash flow department. I kinda messed up there. 

On another note I see playing cards. Well it just so happens I work @ a Casino and never use this perk so I cold grab two boxes (I believe it's still 2) of used cards I could send. Forget exactly how many packs are in a box but it's like 9-12 I think. Cards are in usually in a good condition only issue being the one hole drilled through them so you can't try to slip them back into play.  let me know if interested or works & I'll grab what I can tomorrow. Maybe see if I can't get some extras as well


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Steven
Playing cards are always needed bro, Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay a weird challenge as shipping and cash is always short, Sorry to the guy's who already donated. But from today to the end of the contest.............
*
The single largest cash donation over $100 gets a free box of Face 10 count!

Good Luck and lets see if we get any takers. Papoo to [email protected]

Thanks

Dave*


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Sticks incoming, Dave.
DC# 9405 9036 9930 0026 7259 39


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

More sticks, more sponsors... let's keep this going.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Coming at you Dave should be there by Wednesday

0310 1230 0001 1132 2695


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John WTG Brother!

Gonna be a boxing weekend LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone donating more 25 cigars or $100 worth of products get my wish in the Non CC MAW for noobs!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

avo_addict said:


> I got you, Eric. PM me your addy.
> 
> I am going to give my wish to smelvis for his support to the troops.


My wish is the nest person to donate 10 cigars worth $40 or $40 using Paypoo.

Thanks Jim

If you do this please post your intent and dc number or PP info on this thread it's the other non cc maw

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/257640-non-cuban-maw-3-a-26.html#post3039205


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Anyone donating more 25 cigars or $100 worth of products get my wish in the Non CC MAW for noobs!


Now that is what we like to see!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Now that is what we like to see!


Yes indeed Veeral Has been mighty generous in this, Thanks bro!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Anyone donating more 25 cigars or $100 worth of products get my wish in the Non CC MAW for noobs!


This "deal" is still active!



Bigtotoro said:


> Now that is what we like to see!


Unfortunately, that wish has been posted for 5 days now and no one has taken the offer yet! Come on Guys!



smelvis said:


> Yes indeed Veeral Has been mighty generous in this, Thanks bro!


I appreciate the kind words, but I only have you guys to thank!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

"Terrific Tuesday Special" - Donate 15 cigars or $50 worth of product/paypoo and get my wish in the Non CC MAW easy for noobs thread!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> "Terrific Tuesday Special" - Donate 15 cigars or $50 worth of product/paypoo and get my wish in the Non CC MAW easy for noobs thread!


Someone take this... before he starts sound like Lew or the Z-Man:

_"While touring a big name factory in Honduras, I was wishing I had some $400 Behikes, but then a wise guy came out of the dark corner of and offered me fifteen Honduran puros. He wanted $100 for a box, but I said we'll take them in bundles and put them at the JR price for $50. Not only do they look slightly like Behikes, these things are aged for a bit longer and taste a bit better."_

I know, I'm pathetic. Someone take these. Thanks for all your support Veeral.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn it! If I could get my paypoo account set up out here I'd be all over this!
Oh, btw, you guys all F*ing rock. Seriously amazing, thank you!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

only had 2 boxes of cards left at the Casino. Good thing I hit them up today and not later this week because they might not have had any. With Hunting season and Thanksgiving just wrapping up it's a bad time to try to get some. Still, that's a solid case of cards, 24 packs in all. Maybe next year w/ more time and earlier planning I can snag a few more for the 2011 roundup. 

Not sure what I'll be able to do in the Stick department since I am nOOb but I'll figure something out. Try to shoot close to the premium 5er + another 5er & a Box of Thompson Explorer Java in there since I'm getting a a bankruptcy (not much but tapped my ass out) stash tomorrow to fill my not so ready humidor.  anyway I'll be dropping off a package Wed hopefully so heads up. 


edit* whoa whats this about a deal?  think I'm planning to send 25+ cigars when I get this package out


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sarge said:


> only had 2 boxes of cards left at the Casino. Good thing I hit them up today and not later this week because they might not have had any. With Hunting season and Thanksgiving just wrapping up it's a bad time to try to get some. Still, that's a solid case of cards, 24 packs in all. Maybe next year w/ more time and earlier planning I can snag a few more for the 2011 roundup.
> 
> Not sure what I'll be able to do in the Stick department since I am nOOb but I'll figure something out. Try to shoot close to the premium 5er + another 5er & a Box of Thompson Explorer Java in there since I'm getting a a bankruptcy (not much but tapped my ass out) stash tomorrow to fill my not so ready humidor.  anyway I'll be dropping off a package Wed hopefully so heads up.
> 
> edit* whoa whats this about a deal?  think I'm planning to send 25+ cigars when I get this package out


Lol! Be the next one to send out your package while meeting the requirements and you get my Non CC MAW spot
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-cc-maw-easy-version-good-noobs-too-14.html


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Lol! Be the next one to send out your package while meeting the requirements and you get my Non CC MAW spot
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-cc-maw-easy-version-good-noobs-too-14.html


didn't really expect anything for my contributions so that would be pretty sweet. well hopefully UPS and USPS can get here today so I can swing this package to USPS. Pretty excited for them to be here already. Excited to get all those beautiful sticks not to mention the wheels I ordered 4 months ago are finally coming today. I'm pretty stoked to say the least! Of course a combo of sticks and rims is why I also have $60 to my name for the next 2 weeks.   well now that I'm loaded up on Smoking Pleasure maybe I can get back on track.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

my first bomb was launched today...


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

shuckins said:


> my first bomb was launched today...











Won't someone think of the children?!?!?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This could get interesting...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> My wish is the nest person to donate 10 cigars worth $40 or $40 using Paypoo.
> 
> Thanks Jim
> 
> ...


This is done

Thanks EricF for $40 for the troops


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

shuckins said:


> my first bomb was launched today...





> Oh boy, this is gonna to be great!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

smelvis said:


> This is done
> 
> Thanks EricF for $40 for the troops


Great job, Dave and Eric.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh.... people have been bombed by yours truly... maybe someone else. Who knows.

Thanks to Blaylock, the first post has been updated to include:
-The premium five-pack offer. Donate a five-pack with sticks over $40 (try to shoot for $8 a piece per stick) and get two entries.
-General Prize: Signed box of Liga Privada Ünico Serie Dirty Rats (signed by Steve Saka)
-Puff Exclusive: Five-pack from bigtotoro. 

Thanks Patrick, Dave, Dave at Drew Estate, Steve Saka and JD.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Confirmed $40 recieved by Jeff3C for the NON maw?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

for once UPS was the one getting here late. But just like the mailman he brought 2 boxes of cigars along with 4 huge boxes full of these











And now that I think of it dam I spent tooo much frekn money between these and cigars. :sad: these raped me and my new found love for cigars raped the wheels and stole my tire money so now I have to come up with that for Spring.  no wonder I won't have a pot to piss in the next 3 months. I really need to start paying attention to what I'm spending. I only have a piss ass job that pays about as much as an E-1. :O anyway just wanted to drop a photo of the package that will be heading out tomorrow via USPS Flat Rate Priority. It might not be the bestest but I think it looks dam good. We got 2 boxes of Thompson Explorer Java still sealed (might not be half bad if they can age a bit), 2 cases of cards (believe 24 packs in all) along w/ a pair of Fivers for the road. One of each stick from my Don Pepin Top 25 Sampler and another of randoms I have several of. Went way overboard I suppose. Lol...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Sarge and nice rims, are you deployed bro? if so we should be sending to you. LMK Bro?

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From DeeSkank we have 34 sticks 1 five hmi a 220 humi and cutter and beads!

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Pat O Boyle we a 2 25 count premium samplers very nice!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ptpablo we have 4 five packs

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mike Wtfdic on twitter we have 25 nice cigars

Thanks bro


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Sarge and nice rims, are you deployed bro? if so we should be sending to you. LMK Bro?
> 
> Dave


thanks, can't wait till Spring to get them on... No I'm not deployed thanks though. Too old and beat up for that these days.. not that I'm old but... just working here @ home living the, well I'm living something.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ptpablo we have another 8 cutters and a 5 pack

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Deep via a friend a 5 pack

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Bunker a nice 10 pack

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Deep again via a friend a 5 pack

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> From Pat O Boyle we a 2 25 count premium samplers very nice!
> 
> Thanks Bro!


Anyone know who this is????

Thanks:banana:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Glad to see everything get there okay Dave! :usa2:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

137 Entries, 675 Cigars, $530 & other goodies.

No one has taken up the five-pack premium offer or Dave's donation for the box of Face.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sarge said:


> We got 2 boxes of Thompson Explorer Java still sealed (might not be half bad if they can age a bit), 2 cases of cards (believe 24 packs in all) along w/ a pair of Fivers for the road. One of each stick from my Don Pepin Top 25 Sampler and another of randoms I have several of.


Steven gets my wish in the Non CC MAW. Thank you for your donation.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-cc-maw-easy-version-good-noobs-too-14.html


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Steven gets my wish in the Non CC MAW. Thank you for your donation.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-cc-maw-easy-version-good-noobs-too-14.html


You should be on the payroll Bro  hold it that might not be a good thing :der: :der:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Are there full time positions?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Are there full time positions?


I just wished Dave lived closer. He keeps saying we can smoke whatever we wanted if we stop by! Maybe it's cause he lives a million miles away....:hmm:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I just wished Dave lived closer. He keeps saying we can smoke whatever we wanted if we stop by! Maybe it's cause he lives a million miles away....:hmm:


 you'll just have to round up the minivan, er I mean Puff bus and make a cross country trip to vacation w/ Dave for the week next Summer. arty:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Are there full time positions?


Yeah this time of year sure seems like it LOL But the pay really sucks it usually costs to work here, but they breaks and smokes are?........ I have to say pretty damn good


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge said:


> you'll just have to round up the minivan, er I mean Puff bus and make a cross country trip to vacation w/ Dave for the week next Summer. arty:


I have a spare room and all from Puff are welcome (not kidding) to visit anytime, not kidding Scott from Aussie land visited for over a week boy is he a light smoker took way more with him than he could have smoked and I kinda think that you wouldn't leave empty handed either 

And the Good Part is I have Lots Of dogie Treats, Ron wanna cone LOL ound:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> And the Good Part is I have Lots Of dogie Treats, Ron wanna come LOL ound:


:rofl:
That reminds me, is he sharing them with his dog yet or keeping them for himself?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I just wished Dave lived closer. He keeps saying we can smoke whatever we wanted if we stop by! Maybe it's cause he lives a million miles away....:hmm:


The only smokes off limits are ones gifted to me! but that still leaves a few to smoke.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I have a spare room and all from Puff are welcome (not kidding) to visit anytime, not kidding Scott from Aussie land visited for over a week boy is he a light smoker took way more with him than he could have smoked and I kinda think that you wouldn't leave empty handed either
> 
> And the Good Part is I have Lots Of dogie Treats, Ron wanna cone LOL ound:


you sure it's a spare room and not a spare hall? I mean if we load up the Puff bus and all get there only to find out we have to make igloos or some.... :rofl:

either way between my Z and Cigars I can't afford a vacation so I'm relying on the Puff bus here. Just drop me a line when you'll be rolling through Milwaukee or Chicago and I'll meet you there.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I just thought I would point this out.... you order this sampler from CI and send it to Dave, you get four entries.

Yes, I don't like supporting the mail-in's, but Dave needs to fill the travel humidors.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Not for raffle entries, just wanted to share what I came home to last night.

My wife is the activity director for an assisted living facility.

A month or so ago she got the idea of creating a donation box for the troops for her residents (most of whom are 80-90 years old. She has a number of WWII vets and even a Holocoust survivor).

Family members and co-workers also contributed.

Well today she came home with this:







I will be sorting it out and seperating it into boxes (there are 5 large flat rates worth of stuff here) that will go out in conjunction with Dave's first wave.

:usa2:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Bunker said:


> Not for raffle entries, just wanted to share what I came home to last night.
> 
> My wife is the activity director for an assisted living facility.
> 
> ...


wtg rick's wife!!

my second raffle bomb is on the way...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Sent my package your way Dave. Picture and DC to come tonight after work.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good stuff Guys! Keep on sending until Dave is sleeping outside from the lack of space!
Dave, shipping a premium 5 packer

0310 1230 0000 1565 7220


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Good stuff Guys! Keep on sending until Dave is sleeping outside from the lack of space!
> Dave, shipping a premium 5 packer
> 
> 0310 1230 0000 1565 7220


Your a monster dude way to go again and thank *Erich and everyone. Pictures soon.*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Nicolas B no Handle please speak up, we have 50 nice cigars.

Thanks bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Pitbull we have 30 nice cigars.

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From CKAY again another nice 5 pack.

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I wanted to just say Thanks to you all, it's nice to be back and I am honored you have always put your trust in me as the Puff troop guy! I will do you proud as always!


Just wait till you see the picks  No I will not give any hints the contest is still running. 

Bombs should be landing make sure to post reports peeps!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

154 Entries
760 Cigars
$530

I shipped stuff today, have more stuff sitting on my desk, will pick up more stuff in ATL next week, etc.

Thanks to all who have supported.

First person to put in a $130 donation (or more) or a box of Oliva Serie V gets a Xikar Exodus Lighter in Gun Metal compliments of Johnny Rock. If you make a donation, you are also eligible to win the box of Tatuaje Faces from Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Per my agreement with Peter (Bigtotoro) there are 25 in there. I also threw in 5 more for an even 30. I added some snacks, cards, cutters, and punches. Lemme know if there is anything wrong when they get there. Thanks again for doing the you guys!
0310 1230 0000 6049 1145


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow very nice Thanks Erich, will post photos when it get here, very cool Puffers!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I just thought I would point this out.... you order this sampler from CI and send it to Dave, you get four entries.
> 
> Yes, I don't like supporting the mail-in's, but Dave needs to fill the travel humidors.


I'll be ordering and sending this to you Dave, I'll shoot you an e-mail when I get the tracking number. Please no entries though, the troops are winning enough in this contest. Thank you guys all very much for reminding us why we do what we do. You all rock.

:rockon:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice job Jordan!

Erich nice package (that's what she said)


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome Jordan and Erich!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guy's you are kicking ass with what I have left from the last raffle the troops will be pretty happy campers, okay not campers, happy troopers 

Anyway WTG Guy's you all Rock!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am outta Ring Gauge I keep trying peeps please hit the contributors if that doesn't count as positive RG what does!

Ya I know if i can't fight ya why not join LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Elvis say's Thanks


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Elvis say's Thanks


Looks more like he's saying Ruff, Don't put me in that box and deploy me again!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No he's saying if Ron wouldn't have eaten all the cookies I would be eating instead of playing with dad again


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

well if I'd have known I woulda tossed a biscuits in my box. There wasn't much room in there but enough for a few biscuits. Maybe next time I'll remember Elvis, now that I know, and toss a few in there so he can leave yo alone.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sarge said:


> well if I'd have known I woulda tossed a biscuits in my box. There wasn't much room in there but enough for a few biscuits. Maybe next time I'll remember Elvis, now that I know, and toss a few in there so he can leave yo alone.


Nah, just send the biscuits to Ron. :smile:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Nah, just send the biscuits to Ron. :smile:


 Ohhhh, SCHNAP! Well played good Sir, well played... lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Ohhhh, SCHNAP! Well played good Sir, well played... lol


I think Ron need em, he's like running on them now I think  :hungry:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> 154 Entries
> 760 Cigars
> $530
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of the Xikar Exodus Lighter in Gunmetal:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Day off wake up bump


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Day off slept all Day so no PO but one UPS on doorstep.

From Chris West Warwick, RI about 40 nice cigars including a good portion of very decent stuff I would include many in the small Humis

Thanks Chris


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

That is one nice ups drop!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Day off slept all Day so no PO but one UPS on doorstep.
> 
> From Chris West Warwick, RI about 40 nice cigars including a good portion of very decent stuff I would include many in the small Humis
> 
> Thanks Chris


I'm so glad that finally arrived, but only 15 are from me. I piggybacked those on Jim's shipment.

Edit - the bag with 10 cigars is from me, as well as the cuchillos. The other 2 bags ate from Jim.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Im kinda impressed UPS figured it out!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

JGD said:


> Im kinda impressed UPS figured it out!


Right?

I almost thought that was going to get FUBARed earlier tonight.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

my third raffle bomb is on the way...

keep those entries coming!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

shuckins said:


> my third raffle bomb is on the way...
> 
> keep those entries coming!


Have any of these landed yet??? I love Ron's destruction!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

deep said:


> Have any of these landed yet??? I love Ron's destruction!!


the first one landed today:

Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0414 3176 32
Expected Delivery Date: December 2, 2010 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 9:43 am on December 02, 2010 in CHICAGO, IL 60607.

i can't seem to remember to put a note in the box,so they may not know why they got it...lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

JGD said:


> Im kinda impressed UPS figured it out!


You guy's did great some of the nicest stuff so far. Great Job You Three :rockon:

The UPS guy's know me well as does the PO so not to surprising


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you Dave for giving me the Non CC MAW list, Erich got the wish because he's making another generous donation in the next day or so.!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Thank you Dave for giving me the Non CC MAW list, Erich got the wish because he's making another generous donation in the next day or so.!


My Pleasure Bro, Thanks for stepping up and helping so much, so many here are such great people  :rockon:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

168 Entries
800 Cigars
$530 Donated


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I just thought I would point this out.... you order this sampler from CI and send it to Dave, you get four entries.
> 
> Yes, I don't like supporting the mail-in's, but Dave needs to fill the travel humidors.


Do you guys still need some more of these or would something else work better?


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> 168 Entries
> 800 Cigars
> $530 Donated


Nice job everyone!

:usa2:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

deep said:


> Nice job everyone!
> 
> :usa2:


same can be said for you.... dayuuuum.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Deep our Good Friend Joe sent $250.00 Cash

Thanks Bro!

Dave


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Deep our Good Friend Joe sent $250.00 Cash
> 
> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Dave


Way to be generous Joe! I see all that gameroom cash you won off of me in poker went to a good cause! :beerchug:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Way to be generous Joe! I see all that gameroom cash you won off of me in poker went to a good cause! :beerchug:


How come Dave and I have no cash? :der:


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

shuckins said:


> the first one landed today:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0414 3176 32
> Expected Delivery Date: December 2, 2010
> ...


I feel honored to be the first victim. Thank you, Ron.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> How come Dave and I have no cash? :der:


Sorry! Sorry! just kidding!!!:yield::sorry:

:focus::usa2::usa2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:focus::rockon:

Great job everyone, nice hit deep, nice bomb shuckins.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

avo_addict said:


> I feel honored to be the first victim. Thank you, Ron.


WTG both of you guys!!!

Well deserved Jim - esp after you crushed Eric in the MAW!

As always with Ron, great sticks from a great BOTL!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

deep said:


> Dave traded it for *ring gauge* :tape2: LOL!!!! :roll:
> 
> Sorry! Sorry! just kidding!!!:yield::sorry:
> 
> :focus::usa2::usa2:


Funny Guy, Hey I'm on board if ya can't beat em join em 

mg:

ainkiller:

Thanks Brother!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> I'll be ordering and sending this to you Dave, I'll shoot you an e-mail when I get the tracking number. Please no entries though, the troops are winning enough in this contest. Thank you guys all very much for reminding us why we do what we do. You all rock.
> 
> :rockon:


 Dave,
Package is inbound, thanks again for what you're doing and thanks to all of the rest of you for all of the help and efforts.

9101 1888 8554 0515 4221 82


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Silly me. The mailman delivered a package and I grabbed it mg:....after awaking from the initial blast, I noticed the return address said Shuckins....I had just been bombed for the first time and by Shuckins no less.....









Ron, I can't tell you how much this package brought a crazy ass smile to my face. Each and every cigar was like a small gift in itself. Thank you for all that you've done for the troops and fellow puff members. Many of us experience certain cigars for the first time through bombs and we all appreciate it. Thank you. :hug:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Silly me. The mailman delivered a package and I grabbed it mg:....after awaking from the initial blast, I noticed the return address said Shuckins....I had just been bombed for the first time and by Shuckins no less.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely done! :smile:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Very sweet, I'm sure you will enjoy those smokes.

Very nice bomb Ron :ss


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm ready to send out my 4th raffle bomb,i just need a winner,so get those entries in!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

By the way... deep's recent donation won him the lighter from Johnny Rock, so that is off the table. 

If anyone tops a $250 donation in the next (three?) days, you would be eligible to win the box of Tatuaje The Face from Dave. 

smelvis, can you clear up any details.

By the way anybody in the Dallas area, I probably will go to a shop to conduct the drawing (with some assistance from others for transparency) if you'd like to join, look for a thread in the Texas events section soon.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Nice hits Ron!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave, order on it's way Don Pepin Garcia 'Top 25' Sampler.

CI2917725 - Will post tracking when available.

Thanks brother!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jerry 10 Premiums aka Veteranvmb

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice sticks  

This has picked up nicely!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Wes aka soulmanure in the name of Jose Esinosa we have 7 cigars.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Kevin aka Ktblunden we have 10 cigars.

Thanks Bro.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Nice sticks
> 
> This has picked up nicely!


Yep were doing Puff and our Troops proud :rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> By the way... deep's recent donation won him the lighter from Johnny Rock, so that is off the table.
> 
> If anyone tops a $250 donation in the next (three?) days, you would be eligible to win the box of Tatuaje The Face from Dave.
> 
> ...


Naw that sound right Charlie, some pretty cool people here!

Thanks Everyone!!

Justin is coming over tomorrow to help box up stuff! will take pictures


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't realize how quickly this raffle goes by! Good job guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I didn't realize how quickly this raffle goes by! Good job guys!


We still have a week Bro and Charlie may be out of town and continue it a couple day's, Not sure yet. But is does go fast, and were doing pretty good!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm so proud to be part of this!!!! well done everyone!!!! dave and Charlie hats off!!!!!!!!!!!! great job!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ptpablo said:


> I'm so proud to be part of this!!!! well done everyone!!!! dave and Charlie hats off!!!!!!!!!!!! great job!!!!


Me too bro, Ron is also the third party he is always a partner in helping with this has been in every event we have had!, Plus many of you stepped up big, but whats important is we all gave what we could and they will Love it, I expect after the Holidays we will get some new members LOL and hopefully lots of pictures and letters.

I would like to see a troops and civil servants section for the Police Firefighters and all such people to talk in there own way LOL


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> By the way... deep's recent donation won him t*he lighter from Johnny Rock*, so that is off the table.


WOW! Was not really even aware of this....THANKS Johnny Rock!

dave/charlie can you pm me the list of puff donors .. it thin i need to send a couple bombs!:eyebrows:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

deep said:


> WOW! Was not really even aware of this....THANKS Johnny Rock!
> 
> dave/charlie can you pm me the list of puff donors .. it thin i need to send a couple bombs!:eyebrows:


You are also ahead in the box of face with the 250 cash you sent bro 

List on it's way!

Thanks for the support you and Two both sent two hundred or more and in these times that's a lot!!

Dave


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

184 Entries
827 Cigars
$780

& plenty more on the way.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> 184 Entries
> 827 Cigars
> $780
> 
> & plenty more on the way.


Great job everyone!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thanks for the support !!
> Dave


The reason I made the donation is at the end of the year I get several different places to that ask for help. I always do something for a few that I like. This year I thought about it and instead of mailing a few checks around the country I went out to local places bought clothes and toys and brought them into a local food pantry, the people were so happy ad I got to see it that was better then anything.

Here I know they not only are you not paying for advertising/overhead/mailings or even taking a paycheck but you guys are putting in your own time and money!! I know that every dollar will be used in the very best way - for the people.

So, thank you to everyone involved with this for allowing me to make the most out of what I can give this holiday season!

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

deep said:


> The reason I made the donation is at the end of the year I get several different places to that ask for help. I always do something for a few that I like. This year I thought about it and instead of mailing a few checks around the country I went out to local places bought clothes and toys and brought them into a local food pantry, the people were so happy ad I got to see it that was better then anything.
> 
> Here I know they not only are you not paying for advertising/overhead/mailings or even taking a paycheck but you guys are putting in your own time and money!! I know that every dollar will be used in the very best way - for the people.
> 
> ...


Nahh. We appreciate your reasonings and your donation. Thanks so much Joe.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

my 4th troop raffle bomb will fly on monday!
i would love for the 5th one to fly on monday too,so keep entering guys!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Uh oh!! Everyone better watch out. The ones that have landed have done some major destruction!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> The reason I made the donation is at the end of the year I get several different places to that ask for help. I always do something for a few that I like. This year I thought about it and instead of mailing a few checks around the country I went out to local places bought clothes and toys and brought them into a local food pantry, the people were so happy ad I got to see it that was better then anything.
> 
> Here I know they not only are you not paying for advertising/overhead/mailings or even taking a paycheck but you guys are putting in your own time and money!! I know that every dollar will be used in the very best way - for the people.
> 
> ...


You're a good guy Joe. It always feels better when you can see your "contributions" working first hand.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

deep said:


> The reason I made the donation is at the end of the year I get several different places to that ask for help. I always do something for a few that I like. This year I thought about it and instead of mailing a few checks around the country I went out to local places bought clothes and toys and brought them into a local food pantry, the people were so happy ad I got to see it that was better then anything.
> 
> Here I know they not only are you not paying for advertising/overhead/mailings or even taking a paycheck but you guys are putting in your own time and money!! I know that every dollar will be used in the very best way - for the people.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. Great post and we appreciate it. :rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a note kinda funny really, one of the packages today request it go to the USAF and I just got a short email from one of our Troops in the USAF asking if I got a flag he sent me anyway I just wanted everyone to know we hit all branches of the Military and many are in the same camps and contrary to popular belief share this stuff LOL

Here's Stephens email. Pretty short but I alway love to hear from you guy's......

To: [email protected]
Date: Fri, 03 Dec 2010 22:06:17 -0800
This message is not encrypted, and is not digitally signed by . Invite [email protected] to join Hushmail!
Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Dave,

Did you get the package I sent you? I'm asking because the mail here has been inconsistent and I want to make sure you got your flag.

Thanks,

Steve (SGT Z)
Classification: UNCLASSIFIED

Opps I think I screwed up again SGT Z is Army but we have plenty of Air force in the mix. Sorry


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup, we pretty much share about. In the club I help run out here, I'm Air Force, we have a few DoD Civllians, a BUNCH of Army guys, a few marines pop in every now again, and a few other Air Force guys to keep me feeling comfortable... lol. Heck when Gjcab's bomb hit out here, we had a HUGE bunch of people in on it, even a couple Afghan SF guys and a couple of German military folks. We have all ranks in on the fun too. Everyone from an E-2 all the way up to an O-7. Defenitely good times shared by all.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Yup, we pretty much share about. In the club I help run out here, I'm Air Force, we have a few DoD Civllians, a BUNCH of Army guys, a few marines pop in every now again, and a few other Air Force guys to keep me feeling comfortable... lol. Heck when Gjcab's bomb hit out here, we had a HUGE bunch of people in on it, even a couple Afghan SF guys and a couple of German military folks. We have all ranks in on the fun too. Everyone from an E-2 all the way up to an O-7. Defenitely good times shared by all.


Glad you can partake on these forums. Just wait until you see some of these pictures of what's sitting at Dave's house for you.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Glad you can partake on these forums. Just wait until you see some of these pictures of what's sitting at Dave's house for you.


 I'm glad these forums are here for me to participate in, not to mention the great folks on here to participate with. This place has defenitely become a great place for me to relax.

Uh oh... lol. Thanks for the fair warning, I'll be sure to get good and armored up when these things start flying! There's no telling what kind of destruction will be unleashed! lol:smokin:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

deep said:


> WOW! Was not really even aware of this....THANKS Johnny Rock!


Look for it on Monday Deep :thumb:

9101 9690 1038 3156 8227 01

I'm just glad to be part of a great bunch of BOTL's showing some gratitude and appreciation for the brave men and women who protect our freedoms.

Great work guys!!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

It took some trial and error, but I was able to turn this:





into this:



They should go out later this week :thumb:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

if you are that good a tetris, I need you to come work on my vinador.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bunker said:


> They should go out later this week :thumb:


Holy Schmoly! :dizzy:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Justin aka Juicestain 40 with ten premiums.

Thanks Justin!!

No Picture as they are in boxes already, Yay


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> It took some trial and error, but I was able to turn this:
> 
> into this:
> 
> They should go out later this week :thumb:


Very cool Rick, BTW guy's these will count towards my how many boxes I will send by the 10th contest since Rick was going to send the stuff to me. It is only fair.

Also we boxed cigars and goodies as well as Womens and personal items all friggen day and may just be done for now at least. I may box a few more later this week lets see how the raffle goes?

Everyone Thanks to Justin aka Juicestain for driving down from Sedro Wooley to help with the boxing, he really saved my ass and he did have the run of the humis and we did have Pizza and beer.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Will we get a picture of all the boxes before shipping? Talk about carnage!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Will we get a picture of all the boxes before shipping? Talk about carnage!


Oh Yeah  We took one Tonight with Justin standing in front of the tiny pile 

I can't post the picture until my contest ends sorry guy's!! Plus I may box some more during the week  :target:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

This is soooo awesome! I can't wait to see this whole thing unfold!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> This is soooo awesome! I can't wait to see this whole thing unfold!


They will be all mailed this week, Very happy with the help guy's, you did good!!!:roll:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Oh Yeah  We took one Tonight with Justin standing in front of the tiny pile
> 
> I can't post the picture until my contest ends sorry guy's!! Plus I may box some more during the week  :target:


Shhhhh.....we won't tell anyone Dave...:gossip:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well there is a DPG sampler headed your way, not sure if it will make it though in time.

If not let it rest till your next bombing!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Well there is a DPG sampler headed your way, not sure if it will make it though in time.
> 
> If not let it rest till your next bombing!


Doesn't matter Bro we try to average a couple boxes a week year round so anytime is good time. :hurt:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Shhhhh.....we won't tell anyone Dave...:gossip:


I know kinda embarrassed I really wanted to box more than five boxes dammit


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

194 entries
867 cigars
$780


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> 194 entries
> 867 cigars
> $780


That is pretty strong.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> That is pretty strong.


No doubt! Doing pretty well so far!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Headed your way brother:

Label/Receipt Number: 9101 1888 8554 0515 4645 57


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

received my troop raffle bomb from Ron (shuckins). these sticks are right in my wheel house!! Thank you Ron!!! i owe you a picture, sorry for no pic!!! i'll get this up later!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Headed your way brother:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 9101 1888 8554 0515 4645 57


Thanks Ray!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

smelvis said:


> They will be all mailed this week, Very happy with the help guy's, you did good!!!:roll:


Dave!! If you can, wait till the end of the week to mail all these out with the addition of 138 cigars I am shipping to you tomorrow!!

:banana::banana:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Dave!! If you can, wait till the end of the week to mail all these out with the addition of 138 cigars I am shipping to you tomorrow!!
> 
> :banana::banana:


AWESOME...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Dave and I have spoken a few times (very short conversations, right Dave?)

I mentioned last week my personal goal when all this started was: 1,500 cigars and $1,000.

With David's (Starbuck) and a few others I'm aware of we are about 350-400 cigars and $200 short with a week or so to go.

I didn't mean to post this this early. Anyways, *I'm extending the contest until Wednesday December 15th 11:59 PM EST*. Your donations must be at Dave's house, PayPoo account, etc or YOU MUST PM ME AHEAD OF TIME if you would like an exception. Both contest will now end December 15th, 11:59 PM EST. This is because it would seem stupid to post them at two different times, etc.

December 16th Bill (bhuang61) will draw all names at Cigar Warehouse in Plano, TX. I will put an event up with a time and all are welcome to attend. Winners will be posted Friday morning.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Dave and I have spoken a few times (very short conversations, right Dave?)
> 
> I mentioned last week my personal goal when all this started was: 1,500 cigars and $1,000.
> 
> With David's (Starbuck) and a few others I'm aware of we are about 350-400 cigars and $200 short with a week or so to go.


Go ahead and extend it a bit if ya want, Works for me Bro! :hippie:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Lloyd L ON Twitter we have 16 cigars.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Dave and I have spoken a few times (very short conversations, right Dave?)
> 
> I mentioned last week my personal goal when all this started was: 1,500 cigars and $1,000.
> 
> With David's (Starbuck) and a few others I'm aware of we are about 350-400 cigars and $200 short with a week or so to go.





smelvis said:


> Go ahead and extend it a bit if ya want, Works for me Bro! :hippie:


That would be wonderful if we were able to meet the larger goal. Let's see if more donations will come in!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mr. Veeral again we have 5 premiums and 2 cutters

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From evonnida we have 30 cigars and a bunch of treats

Thanks Bro


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

219 Entries
918 Cigars
$780 
& a lot of other goodies

You can PM if you want to know how many entries you have. If it's been posted on here, I definitely have you. I get e-mails from Dave and make sure to reply to all of them when you are marked down. 

I will publish a list of Puff entries shortly after the contest closes, note that won't include any of the other entries from other places.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> 219 Entries
> 918 Cigars
> $780
> & a lot of other goodies
> ...


Well done, and I'll say it again, well done my friend!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Two more before Ron Bombs again


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-12-16-cigar-warehouse-plano.html#post3046491


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-12-16-cigar-warehouse-plano.html#post3046491


So Charlie is the raffle going til then? just confirming. I'm cool with it, If so I will still finish my contest on the 10th since it may mess the numbers up. But I am game in running it til then if you guy's are.:hippie:

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Headed your way Dave
03100480000262675165


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> So Charlie is the raffle going til then? just confirming. I'm cool with it, If so I will still finish my contest on the 10th since it may mess the numbers up. But I am game in running it til then if you guy's are.:hippie:
> 
> Thanks Bro!


I was going to end it the 15th. Do what you want with your box contest, it just seemed easier to end both on the same day and given I wasn't going to draw them until later, give people a chance to hit the goals.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I was going to end it the 15th. Do what you want with your box contest, it just seemed easier to end both on the same day and given I wasn't going to draw them until later, give people a chance to hit the goals.


Sounds good, The 15th that is, The box contest I could wait until the 15th but chance are with work and everything I wouldn't be able to box up more after the 10th anyway. So I will go ahead and post it on the 10th.

Thanks Charlie!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Joe aka Zitojoe a whole bunch of good coffee maybe 5 lbs

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jordon aka FridayGt the Don Pepin Premium sampler and he doesn't want any entries, well dude Thanks But I'm posting a pic so people can see how generous you are.

Thanks


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Joe aka Zitojoe a whole bunch of good coffee maybe 5 lbs
> 
> Thanks Bro!


that's A LOT of Coffee!! @@

anyway, hope my donation made it there earlier this week. Should be there by now.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice going Joe and Jordan! I just had some christmas holiday blend coffee....

Edit: Great donation of playing cards and cigars Steven!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Sarge 2 20 counts boxes and ten very decent cigars as well as 24 decks of cards.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

With those entries above:
259 Entries
*1,057 Cigars*
$780

I believe Ron has another bomb going out now...? (either that or we are one off)

Just for some random facts... 
There are 38 entrants currently, plus five that have chosen not to be eligible for prizes.

There are 31 total prizes, including prizes from two people that have eligible entries.

deep currently leads all with 20 entries.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep just sent him the new list LOL Great minds


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

wOOt Glad to see they made it!! I was starting to worry.  glad to see that tenner made it one piece as well. I was worried about that great Pepin Fiver and various other Fiver. Tried to pack them best I could but wasn't sure it was good enough. So happy they got there and made it safe. thanks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge said:


> wOOt Glad to see they made it!! I was starting to worry.  glad to see that tenner made it one piece as well. I was worried about that great Pepin Fiver and various other Fiver. Tried to pack them best I could but wasn't sure it was good enough. So happy they got there and made it safe. thanks!


Naw was great packaging sarge, and good timing was just about out of cards to.

Thanks bro!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Got my bonus prize lighter from Johnny Rock with 3 tag-a-longs!! Thanks bro!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice hits everyone! Should have a few more waiting for ya brother! This has been such an amazing event so far.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

We've got a good 200 cigars still in the mail. 1500 is reachable, just need one final push.

Thanks to all so far. *Can't wait to give away 31 freaking prizes in a week.*


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

A couple of additions.

Tomorrow I'll box up my 1/2 box of T52 flying pigs for the special five finger humis.

Also, to get that PUSH, sometime tomorrow, I'll open a new thread (I got this cleared with Charlie ahead of time and the only time he wants this to happen). Anyone who will commit to a NEW donation, I'll use my entries and match whatever you earn. So if you get one entry for your NEW donation, I'll give you one of mine until I run out. 2 for 2. 3 for 3. 15 for 15.  Whatever. Only 1 week left for this drive I want it to end with a BANG!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Jordon aka FridayGt the Don Pepin Premium sampler and he doesn't want any entries, well dude Thanks But I'm posting a pic so people can see how generous you are.
> 
> Thanks


 Oh, that's awesome! I'm glad to see they made it, thank you very much for posting the pic!! Thanks for the understanding about the entries, wouldn't want to "double dip" being a part of the group this whole thing is intended for. I was just a little more foruntate than normal this year, had the means to give and saw a great opportunity. This has been an amazing thing to be a part of and to be perfectly honest that opportunity is prize enough. Thank you all again so very much for all of this, it really has such a big impact on folks over here, I wish you could see all the smiles!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We counted wrong charlie we are two short of Ron sending his next bomb. probably be there pretty quick, Nice going Everyone 


BTW Thanks Eric for the Pigs and the generous Entry double up thingy, and you too Jordon kinda weird going the wrong way but it will end up back atcha something Regional center North LOL


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> We counted wrong charlie we are two short of Ron sending his next bomb. probably be there pretty quick, Nice going Everyone
> 
> BTW Thanks Eric for the Pigs and the generous Entry double up thingy, and you too Jordon kinda weird going the wrong way but it will end up back atcha something Regional center North LOL


 Uh oh... Oh no... they know where I live... lol

In all reality though, this just makes my hobby easier. I can really only distribute cigars to those that pass through my camp that I'm made aware of or to those on camps I pass through. As cigars are allowed to be mailed in and not out of here, your reach is much further than I could hope to accomplish.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Uh oh... Oh no... they know where I live... lol
> 
> In all reality though, this just makes my hobby easier. I can really only distribute cigars to those that pass through my camp that I'm made aware of or to those on camps I pass through. As cigars are allowed to be mailed in and not out of here, your reach is much further than I could hope to accomplish.


Well bro they were mailed a couple day's ago, enjoy and take some pictures for us will ya?

Thanks Bro!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Well bro they were mailed a couple day's ago, enjoy and take some pictures for us will ya?
> 
> Thanks Bro!


 :jaw:Thanks Dave, I appreciate it and pictures will most certainly be coming!!! Well, dang, now I'm actually excited for Christmas!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

DC 0496 9009 0930 3410 0159 on its way.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

New thread to double your entries out of mine is posted.

Go there and post a DC with new shipments!

Tritones, if you want. Post yours up there since you shipped after I posted last night. Don't want you to get overlooked for your generosity.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> New thread to double your entries out of mine is posted.
> 
> Go there and post a DC with new shipments!
> 
> Tritones, if you want. Post yours up there since you shipped after I posted last night. Don't want you to get overlooked for your generosity.


Wow - thanks for the heads-up and the amazing contribution.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I think I got 15 smokes sitting in the PO mailbox and I got Lincolnsmokes sending some through the MAW.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

DC #0310 1230 0000 1565 5431
Megaton package headed your way.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Another package of goodies and cigars heading your way.
03100480000262675196


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Package #3 headed out in the morning!!!!
DC#9405 5036 9930 0428 9263 94


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

After dealing with some real crappy people in my day-to-day life, it's a great change of pace to see everybody here step up in amazing & generous ways. 

Nice work guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's didn't make it out of the house today will check the PO tomorrow!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I just wanted to show some more of the generosity going on because of this thread...

Zach (zfog) hammered me with this nice bomb for no reason at all. This was very generous of you Zach & certainly appreciated!










Been wanting to try the Air Bender for quite a while now. The rest are great sticks, really like the 5VCS.

The stick on the left I do not recognize? Maybe someone can fill me in on this one...

Thanks again Zach!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> The stick on the left I do not recognize? Maybe someone can fill me in on this one...
> 
> Thanks again Zach!!


Way to go Zach.

Stick on the left is a Cu-Avana Intenso. CI Exclusive, IIRC.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Stick on the left is a Cu-Avana Intenso. CI Exclusive, IIRC.


Thanks Charlie. Cant recall if Ive tried one or not, but I do like the other Cu-Avana sticks, so Im sure this one will be a great smoke.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

5 Days Left, trying to add 500 to the pile. Let's do this.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The 15 stick DPG sampler I sent landed Wednesday so it should be waiting for Sir Dave, now we are down to 485 LOL!

LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> The 15 stick DPG sampler I sent landed Wednesday so it should be waiting for Sir Dave, now we are down to 485 LOL!
> 
> LET'S DO THIS.


Haha. We actually are in the 290-300 range. We have David's shipment, plus a shipment of five that is around 200.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Haha. We actually are in the 290-300 range. We have David's shipment, plus a shipment of five that is around 200.


I sent in 60 cigars which will be delivered Saturday.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I sent in 60 cigars which will be delivered Saturday.


I'm pretty sure we are in need of sub-200 if I do some counting.

Let's make this happen.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> I just wanted to show some more of the generosity going on because of this thread...
> 
> Zach (zfog) hammered me with this nice bomb for no reason at all. This was very generous of you Zach & certainly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Small edit: this was not a bomb. This was part of the raffle, for being so generous! 
I do hope you enjoy these sticks my good man!

(gotta put credit where credit is due, and that is too all that have supported the troops) Way to go guys!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Evonnida another 10 pack

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Eric E another 25 cigars

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From bhxxhhcz 25 cigars Thanks Jeremiah


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From N3uka another Pepin sampler and 15 cigars

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Bigslowrock 15 cigars

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ray Rock31 another pepin Sampler

Thanks bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Chip L Elkhart IN a new member with 45 cigars and many premiums

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From ? Inga Ell in casselberry about 80 sticks.

Thanks Bro Who are you?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am still amazed at the generosity of people on this board and I am quite jealous of many of your cigar stashes 

The troops better get ready for this.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From bhxxhhcz 25 cigars Thanks Jeremiah





smelvis said:


> From N3uka another Pepin sampler and 15 cigars
> 
> Thanks Bro





smelvis said:


> From Bigslowrock 15 cigars
> 
> Thanks Bro





smelvis said:


> From Ray Rock31 another pepin Sampler
> 
> Thanks bro





smelvis said:


> From Chip L Elkhart IN a new member with 45 cigars and many premiums
> 
> Thanks Bro


Awesome Guys. Charlie is going to have alot of calculating to do! Great Job. Thanks for the Pics Dave. :flockSorry, never used this one before)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> I am still amazed at the generosity of people on this board and I am quite jealous of many of your cigar stashes
> 
> The troops better get ready for this.


Me too, I hope to have a stash some day! oh well :boohoo: :ask: :crazy:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A mustache? Because if you don't want your cigar stash I will trade with you, I will even fly out there to pick it up


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> A mustache? Because if you don't want your cigar stash I will trade with you, I will even fly out there to pick it up


You are always welcome to come and smoke all you want anytime,  N/K


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Coming to Bellevue gets more tempting every year, I have a few co-workers out there I would like to meet as well. We shall see where my travels take me, that is a generous offer brother!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Massive ass update today...

*300 Entries*
1,277 Cigars
$780.00
& many other goodies

Thanks to all who have donated. Four days left, let's close out strong.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

smelvis said:


> From ? Inga Ell in casselberry about 80 sticks.
> 
> Thanks Bro Who are you?


That's me... Qball aka Karl Ellzey


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great hit Karl!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> That's me... Qball aka Karl Ellzey


Fixed... thank you very much sir.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great to see you posting again Karl, Have a great Holiday Brother and Thanks!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BTW People the monster has cheap water pillows and while I still have a bunch, these are a great price a can be drop shipped and counted as entries.

they will be on the mashup tonight again if not gotten now!

here is the price I am buying 20 of these myself.

Water Pillows Humidifier 12 Pk
25 Cigars Per Pillow $3.98 


Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump, No PO today so nothing to report, four days to go folks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> BTW People the monster has cheap water pillows and while I still have a bunch, these are a great price a can be drop shipped and counted as entries.
> 
> they will be on the mashup tonight again if not gotten now!
> 
> ...


Here they are? got one hour.

Cigar Monster Mashup!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mile Tritones a nice ten pack with premiums

Thanks Bro


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Been out of town.

Update
329 Entries
1,354 Cigars
$780 Donated
& a whole lot more.

I think we should hit the 1,500 mark.

*Any donations sent today or later need to be PM'd to me in order for you to receive entries. Thanks all.*


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Been out of town.
> 
> Update
> 329 Entries
> ...


Can you PM me the final cigar numbers and cash donations? I believe midnight is the cutoff time-frame?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Can you PM me the final cigar numbers and cash donations? I believe midnight is the cutoff time-frame?


I'm confused.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm confused.


Me too I have a few boxes here to open, but can't right now. will post tomorrow or asap. :noidea: :crutch:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Me too I have a few boxes here to open, but can't right now. will post tomorrow or asap. :noidea: :crutch:


Don't worry Dave. My house is still recovering from Lancero Love earlier today. Thanks dude.

David, I'm lost... do you want me to PM your entries? Contest closes Wednesday night for those wondering.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave, I just got the noobie pass back and thats 25 smokes from that to drop off, and Ill dig up 25 more you will have them this week


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Dave, I just got the noobie pass back and thats 25 smokes from that to drop off, and Ill dig up 25 more you will have them this week


I'm putting you down for 50 Jesse... Thank you.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

My bad guys...I thought the contest was over last night at midnight. Once the final numbers were in for cigars and cash donations, I was wanting Charlie to PM me the numbers to see how far off we were from meeting the goals.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> My bad guys...I thought the contest was over last night at midnight. Once the final numbers were in for cigars and cash donations, I was wanting Charlie to PM me the numbers to see how far off we were from meeting the goals.


I'm going to post that on here. With your box and a few more that are on the air, I'm pretty sure 1,500 has been surpassed.

Less than 36 hours left.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

1,500!!!! WOW thats amazing!!! well done!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay here we go. 

Again from Veeral 60 more cigar with list (premiums) for charlie

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Erich V 10 cigars, 14 decks of card and a bunch of puzze books and jerky

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jim M 10 cigars Thanks bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Eric E some 6 premiums

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Max Powers a five pack

Thanks bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Phil Dafiddla 10 cigars and a couple cd's for me 

Thanks Bro


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great Stuff Guys! Thanks for the pics Dave. It looks like Charlie may be right on with us passing 1500 cigars.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Great Stuff Guys! Thanks for the pics Dave. It looks like Charlie may be right on with us passing 1500 cigars.


Thank You Bro there was some nice sticks in that big pile you sent! very cool. we will have January and maybe February covered as well. I also got a load of treat and personal products from another person that was huge like he spent $250+ sending it all to me in a bunch of HUGE boxes.

You guy's Rock and I hope you feel proud because you should! wait till we start seeing some smiling faces


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks to you guys, some folks on Twitter. here it is

369 Entries
*1,505 Cigars*
$780
& a whole bunch of other stuff

*ONE DAY LEFT*. If 9 different people donate $25 or more between now and close of business, one of you will get a bomb.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Had ordered 2 dozen of the ronson lighters to be shipped directly to Dave. 
Hadn't updated in the computer so emailed them. Got back:



> Thank you for your recent purchase. At this time, we can confirm that your order has since shipped out via UPS. The UPS tracking numbers for the order were:
> 
> 1ZW8544APT42874159
> 1ZW8544WPP42203912


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

n3uka said:


> Had ordered 2 dozen of the ronson lighters to be shipped directly to Dave.
> Hadn't updated in the computer so emailed them. Got back:


K. Them I'm going to count each shipment as 3 entries.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> K. Them I'm going to count each shipment as 3 entries.


I'm also not going to speak an English apparently either.

Dave, here's that other box
9405 5036 9930 0437 6883 71


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> K. Them I'm going to count each shipment as 3 entries.





thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm also not going to speak an English apparently either.


HUH. Either it's late for you or you've been :drinking:
:biggrin1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm also not going to speak an English apparently either.
> 
> Dave, here's that other box
> 9405 5036 9930 0437 6883 71


cool


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> HUH. Either it's late for you or you've been :drinking:
> :biggrin1:


Neither, unfortunately.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Neither, unfortunately.


Oh yeah Charlie I have pictures of all the cigars in piles kinda when the last rolls in and I pull the last out of the freezer I will post photos of just the buckets or coolers full of cigars  keep forgetting to mention this LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Oh yeah Charlie I have pictures of all the cigars in piles kinda when the last rolls in and I pull the last out of the freezer I will post photos of just the buckets or coolers full of cigars  keep forgetting to mention this LOL


These will be much appreciated.

Will some please bomb Veeral RG, Game Room Cash or cigars. kthxbi


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks to you guys, some folks on Twitter. here it is
> 
> 369 Entries
> *1,505 Cigars*
> ...


:smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Wait, wait, I have 90+10premiums (upon approval) ready to go. I'll send them out tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Wait, wait, I have 90+10premiums (upon approval) ready to go. I'll send them out tomorrow.


Your word is Gold to us Joe Thanks Bro, Charlie did you get this?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zitro_joe said:


> Wait, wait, I have 90+10premiums (upon approval) ready to go. I'll send them out tomorrow.


I have no idea who you are nor have I seen you post here, but your aces in my book sir. Well done my friend.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I have no idea who you are nor have I seen you post here, but your aces in my book sir. Well done my friend.


Ha, Ive been around...by the join date on your profile, I was deployed to Afghanistan so I wasnt on much. I returned home last month - waiting for my turn to go back.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Your word is Gold to us Joe Thanks Bro, Charlie did you get this?


Thanks, Dave! Either way, I was sending them to you. But the raffle sounds fun too!

9405 5036 9930 0437 7530 80


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zitro_joe said:


> Ha, Ive been around...by the join date on your profile, I was deployed to Afghanistan so I wasnt on much. I returned home last month - waiting for my turn to go back.


Well it's good to know you sir and thank you from the bottom of my heart for what you do. It takes a special breed of people to defend this country and you are among the elite. God bless you and I hope you enjoy your time at home with your family during the holidays.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I have no idea who you are nor have I seen you post here, but your aces in my book sir. Well done my friend.


Hey David
Joe is a good friend he did this................

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/278961-flag-bomb-2-oh-boy-again.html

and also bombed me once with like 150 cigars for a personal bomb not a troop bomb. :smoke2:

He also hand delivers some bombs for us at times, as he active duty, one of the most respected guy's here in my book, of course he sends me free coffee so I'm likely to say only the good stuff.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Your word is Gold to us Joe Thanks Bro, Charlie did you get this?


Yep, 22 entries. Thanks Joe!

Do I hear 2,000?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

zitro_joe said:


> Ha, Ive been around...by the join date on your profile, I was deployed to Afghanistan so I wasnt on much. I returned home last month - waiting for my turn to go back.


 Off topic, I know, my bad. If you still have friends in country way up North, hit me up. If they want a cigar, send them my way, I always try to keep as many on hand as I can to hand out. Just let me know.

*Woot! 500 posts.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Off topic, I know, my bad. If you still have friends in country way up North, hit me up. If they want a cigar, send them my way, I always try to keep as many on hand as I can to hand out. Just let me know.
> 
> *Woot! 500 posts.


Nahh.... plus it's better than Dave and I just going back and forth. lol. Congrats and great offer, stay safe.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Nahh.... plus it's better than Dave and I just going back and forth. lol. Congrats and great offer, stay safe.


Hahaha, it's all good as long as no one says they're taking their ball and going home... lol layball:


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks to you guys, some folks on Twitter. here it is
> 
> 369 Entries
> *1,505 Cigars*
> ...


Just sent Dave $25 via ppal. Surely we can get 8 more people to give $25 by the end of the day....


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

10 Hours Left!!!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

FridayGt said:


> Off topic, I know, my bad. If you still have friends in country way up North, hit me up. If they want a cigar, send them my way, I always try to keep as many on hand as I can to hand out. Just let me know.
> 
> *Woot! 500 posts.


I was out of Bagram, that's where most of my peeps are at. Didnt go north much.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Jim M 10 cigars Thanks bro


This is me dave, glad you got it!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> This is me dave, glad you got it!!!!


Jim, I KNEW it from was you. But, I told Dave it was from me....:bowl:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks to you guys, some folks on Twitter. here it is
> 
> 369 Entries
> *1,505 Cigars*
> ...


Have 9 ppl donated yet?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Have 9 ppl donated yet?


Not that I know of, only know of one.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I wanna donate the $25, but I'm working until midnight... Is it ok to do it then or what?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got twelve of the lighter today, they must have been a troop donation I ordered 48.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff3C donated $25 cash

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> I wanna donate the $25, but I'm working until midnight... Is it ok to do it then or what?


Of Course I will email Charlie you plan on it.

Thanks bro


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

You're good Erich.

BTW, since no one bribed me with Fuente Lanceros, BBMFs or Gran Reservas - I guess we are going to have to make this drawing fair. lol. 

Just kidding, Bill (bhuang61) will be responsible for using the random number generator.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking good boys. Nailed the cigar goal, where are you at on the cash donations?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> You're good Erich.
> 
> BTW, since no one bribed me with Fuente Lanceros, BBMFs or Gran Reservas - I guess we are going to have to make this drawing fair. lol.
> 
> Just kidding, Bill (bhuang61) will be responsible for using the random number generator.


I had one and almost sent it to you but just couldn't, still looking though! :juggle:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I had one and almost sent it to you but just couldn't, still looking though! :juggle:


What are you trying to bribe me for? Inside information. lol.

What you sent the other day made my day.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> What are you trying to bribe me for? Inside information. lol.
> 
> What you sent the other day made my day.


Yeah but I really wanted to get you a Opus X maduro Lancero and just couldn't I did try very hard though, glad you are happy with what you got though


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> You're good Erich.
> 
> BTW, since no one bribed me with Fuente Lanceros, BBMFs or Gran Reservas - I guess we are going to have to make this drawing fair. lol.
> 
> Just kidding, Bill (bhuang61) will be responsible for using the random number generator.


Picked up some Lost City Lanceros...will those do?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yeah but I really wanted to get you a Opus X maduro Lancero and just couldn't I did try very hard though, glad you are happy with what you got though


Walked into my best local the other day and they had multiple boxes of Lost City, a box of BBMF (half nat/half maddy) that was part of the Promytheus set (would not sell me singles), and an Opus 22 set. It was like Opus erotica.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Walked into my best local the other day and they had multiple boxes of Lost City, a box of BBMF (half nat/half maddy) that was part of the Promytheus set (would not sell me singles), and an Opus 22 set. It was like Opus erotica.


Yeah I lost so much money including my bonus or I would have got one of those, I did get a 10 cout Lost City Toro.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Told me he's make me a deal on the Promytheus box. Of course, the MSRP is like $2k so it better be a hell of a deal.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff commomsensman Paid 25 cash

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Told me he's make me a deal on the Promytheus box. Of course, the MSRP is like $2k so it better be a hell of a deal.


I wanted the one with 11 maduro and 11 natuaral BBMF's LOL yeah right @ 2 k :ask:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Told me he's make me a deal on the Promytheus box. Of course, the MSRP is like $2k so it better be a hell of a deal.


I saw one place selling it for $1500. I'd say that's a pretty good deal, but out of my league.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> You're good Erich.
> 
> BTW, since no one bribed me with Fuente Lanceros, BBMFs or Gran Reservas - I guess we are going to have to make this drawing fair. lol.
> 
> Just kidding, Bill (bhuang61) will be responsible for using the random number generator.


$25 sent. Thanks guys


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I wanted the one with 11 maduro and 11 natuaral BBMF's LOL yeah right @ 2 k :ask:


Having never seen one of either in person and then walking in, seeing the box in the glass case with the alternating maddy/natty pattern, and the Opus sash across the top...it got a little dusty in there.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Having never seen one of either in person and then walking in, seeing the box in the glass case with the alternating maddy/natty pattern, and the Opus sash across the top...it got a little dusty in there.


When we were on our traveling herf we went to holts with Isaac and some friends, I stared at it as I held my wallet , we went up stairs for dinner and I came down again still grabbing for the wallet in the end I just couldn't do it.
It was a thing of beauty though!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

evonnida paid 25 cash

Thanks bro


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

15 minutes. Still plenty of time left to bribe me. More importantly, still plenty of time to help the troops and have a chance to get some cool rewards for it.

I will post a list of all the Puff entries later. *If Dave hasn't posted a picture of what you sent PM me and we can get this worked out. *


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> 15 minutes. Still plenty of time left to bribe me. More importantly, still plenty of time to help the troops and have a chance to get some cool rewards for it.
> 
> I will post a list of all the Puff entries later. *If Dave hasn't posted a picture of what you sent PM me and we can get this worked out. *


Posted picture of everything but the 12 ronson lighters bro! no boxes came today but that one.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> 15 minutes. Still plenty of time left to bribe me. More importantly, still plenty of time to help the troops and have a chance to get some cool rewards for it.
> 
> I will post a list of all the Puff entries later. *If Dave hasn't posted a picture of what you sent PM me and we can get this worked out. *


Homemade cookies for you Charlie?:thumb:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Homemade cookies for you Charlie?:thumb:


One day I'm going to slap you.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> One day I'm going to slap you.


:bitchslap: Done.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's the Puff entries. I know that I have missed some of you who have sent things that haven't arrived, *you need to PM me*.

_*Please try to PM what you sent, when it was sent, etc.* Example, if you sent 15 cigars and four decks of cards, tell me how many were premiums ($8 or over), etc. I will be around a bit tomorrow, but remember the drawing takes place at 7:30 PM EST tomorrow, so there's only so much time. _

Thanks for all the donations guys, you really outdid yourself


Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Eduardo Sanchez	50 Mixed Cigars
Tritones via ekengland07	Cash
Batista30	10-Pack Alec Bradley Tempus
Batista30	10-Pack Alec Bradley Tempus
Batista30	10-Pack Padilla Signature 32
Batista30	10-Pack Padilla Signature 32
Batista30	5-Pack Rocky Patel 90 Toro
8Ball917	6 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
AVO_ADDICT	50 Cigars
Bigtotoro	30 Cigars
Bigtotoro	30 Cigars
Bigtotoro	30 Cigars
Bigtotoro	30 Cigars
Bigtotoro	30 Cigars
Bigtotoro	30 Cigars
DeeSkank	34 Cigars
DeeSkank	34 Cigars
DeeSkank	34 Cigars
DeeSkank	34 Cigars
DeeSkank	34 Cigars
DeeSkank	34 Cigars
DeeSkank	34 Cigars
Batista30	$50 Donation
Batista30	$50 Donation
BigKev77	Cash
gjcab09	Cash
shuckins	Cash
ktblunden	Cash
Batista30	100 Little Cigars
Batista30	100 Little Cigars
Batista30	100 Little Cigars
Batista30	100 Little Cigars
Batista30	100 Little Cigars
Batista30	100 Little Cigars
ckay	Cigars
ekengland07	4 Boxes
ekengland07	4 Boxes
ekengland07	4 Boxes
Evonnida via ekengland07	4 Boxes
Evonnida via ekengland07	4 Boxes
Fiddlegrin via ekengland07	4 Boxes
Fiddlegrin via ekengland07	4 Boxes
JKvindekok	30 Cigars
JKvindekok	30 Cigars
JKvindekok	30 Cigars
JKvindekok	30 Cigars
JKvindekok	30 Cigars
JKvindekok	30 Cigars
Johnmoss via ekengland07	4 Boxes
Johnmoss via ekengland07	4 Boxes
Ptpablo via ekengland07	4 Boxes
Ptpablo via ekengland07	4 Boxes
Rock31	20 Cigars
Rock31	20 Cigars
Rock31	20 Cigars
Rock31	20 Cigars
Rock31	Goodies
Tritones via ekengland07ekengland07	4 Boxes
ejagurnut	$200 Donation
ejagurnut	$200 Donation
ejagurnut	$200 Donation
ejagurnut	$200 Donation
ejagurnut	$200 Donation
ejagurnut	$200 Donation
ejagurnut	$200 Donation
ejagurnut	$200 Donation
deep	40 Cigars
deep	40 Cigars
deep	40 Cigars
deep	40 Cigars
deep	40 Cigars
deep	40 Cigars
deep	40 Cigars
deep	40 Cigars
Johnny Rock	15 Cigars
Johnny Rock	15 Cigars
Johnny Rock	15 Cigars
Johnny Rock	Humidor
Mak Power	10 Cigars
Mak Power	10 Cigars
Stevinis	20 Cigars
Stevinis	20 Cigars
Stevinis	20 Cigars
Stevinis	20 Cigars
Bunker	Five-Pack
Bunker	Five-Pack
deep	Five-Pack
deep	Five-Pack
DeeSkank	Cutter
DeeSkank	Humidor
DeeSkank	Humidor
DeeSkank	Humidor
EricF	$40 Cash
EricF	$40 Cash
Jeff3C	$40 Cash
Jeff3C	$40 Cash
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Pat O Boyle	50 Count Samplers
Ptpablo	20 Cigars
Ptpablo	20 Cigars
Ptpablo	20 Cigars
Ptpablo	20 Cigars
Ptpablo	Five Pack
Ptpablo	Cutter
CKAY	5 Cigars
Pitbull	30 Cigars
Pitbull	30 Cigars
Pitbull	30 Cigars
Pitbull	30 Cigars
Pitbull	30 Cigars
Pitbull	30 Cigars
deep	$250
deep	$250
deep	$250
deep	$250
deep	$250
deep	$250
deep	$250
deep	$250
deep	$250
deep	$250
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
Max Power	15 Cigars
Max Power	15 Cigars
Max Power	15 Cigars
Max Power	15 Cigars
Max Power	15 Cigars
Jose Esinosa	7 Cigars
Ktblunden	10 Cigars
Ktblunden	10 Cigars
Veteranvmb	10 Premiums
Veteranvmb	10 Premiums
Veteranvmb	10 Premiums
Juicestain	30 Cigars
Juicestain	30 Cigars
Juicestain	30 Cigars
Juicestain	30 Cigars
Juicestain	30 Cigars
Juicestain	30 Cigars
Juicestain	10 Premiums
Juicestain	10 Premiums
Juicestain	10 Premiums
Juicestain	10 Premiums
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Bunker	Goodies
Batista30	5 Premiums & 2 Cutters
Batista30	5 Premiums & 2 Cutters
evonnida	30 Cigars
evonnida	30 Cigars
evonnida	30 Cigars
evonnida	30 Cigars
evonnida	30 Cigars
evonnida	30 Cigars
evonnida	Goodies
evonnida	Goodies
evonnida	Goodies
evonnida	Goodies
Juicestain	CFCF TAA
FridayGT	5 CigarsCigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	50 Cigars
Sarge	Playing Cards
Sarge	Playing Cards
Sarge	Playing Cards
Sarge	Playing Cards
zitro_joe	Coffee
zitro_joe	Coffee
zitro_joe	Coffee
zitro_joe	Coffee
zitro_joe	Coffee
 N3uka	15 Cigars
 N3uka	15 Cigars
 N3uka	15 Cigars
 N3uka	Pepin Sampler
 N3uka	Pepin Sampler
 N3uka	Pepin Sampler
 N3uka	Pepin Sampler
 N3uka	Pepin Sampler
Bigslowrock	15 Cigars
Bigslowrock	15 Cigars
Bigslowrock	15 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Chip L Elkhart	45 Cigars
Evonnida	10 Cigars
Evonnida	10 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
JGD	25 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Qball	80 Cigars
Rock31	Pepin Sampler
Rock31	Pepin Sampler
Rock31	Pepin Sampler
Rock31	Pepin Sampler
Rock31	Pepin Sampler
Tritones	10 Cigars
Tritones	10 Cigars
Tritones	10 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Batista30	60 Cigars
Dafiddla	10 Cigars
Dafiddla	10 Cigars
ekengland07	6 Pigs
ekengland07	6 Pigs
Erich V	10 Cigars
Erich V	10 Cigars
Erich V	Cards & Jery
Erich V	Cards & Jery
Erich V	Cards & Jery
Erich V	Cards & Jery
Evonnida	10 Cigars
Evonnida	10 Cigars
ptpablo
10 Cigars
ptpablo
10 Cigars
ptpablo
10 Cigars
brooksbrosracing	CFCF
commomsensman	$25
evonnida	$25
Jeff3C	$25
bhuang61	20 Cigars
bhuang61	20 Cigars
bhuang61	20 Cigars
bhuang61	20 Cigars
Johnmoss	10 Cigars
Johnmoss	10 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars
zitro_joe	100 Cigars


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Wow!*

Hey Charlie, thanks a lot for your hard work on this Raffle and correlating all that data! :usa2:

:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow what a list Charlie, Ron! Damn I can't name everyone! Charlie you ran a smooth raffle maybe you can help Ron and I with our spring raffle. Sure do appreciate the hard work guy's all of you! I'm not going to try and nane the one who really stepped up because a five pack is just as important as a 50 pack. But some were way involved you know who you are and I can only say thanks, oh and maybe bomb the crap out of some of you later.

Love you guy's and you do Puff and the Troops proud!!!

Dave


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Once again, our thanks go out to Dave, Charlie and Ron for running a smooth operation. It truly was wonderful donating to a worthy cause. It was a good turnout and hopefully we can increase it the next time around, little by little.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

It's amazing to see all of the names and entries compiled like that. I am honored to be part of such a selfless community here!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That is absolutely unreal. I am in absolute awe just staring at that list. I mean, I knew this was going to be big just watching this thread grow, but damn, seeing it all in one massive list just makes me pause. Thank you guys. Really, thanks a lot.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> That is absolutely unreal. I am in absolute awe just staring at that list. I mean, I knew this was going to be big just watching this thread grow, but damn, seeing it all in one massive list just makes me pause. Thank you guys. Really, thanks a lot.


Yep pretty cool indeed :beerchug: hey pm me if ya want but what service and Rank are ya bro? just curious. :beerchug:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Nice job guys! :tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Man the mail is fast these day's a letter from ChappyJack

Dave,

Once again you've astonished me with the generosity and support from
both you and folks like you at Puff. I received 4 boxes
crammed with stuff two days ago and am pushing hard to distribute them
before Christmas. Sending the humidors packed with cigars to sites down
range that I keep resupplied with good smokes - a box is leaving tonight
for Herat. The hygiene stuff went in about an hour, with great thanks
being given.

You have helped to make a season separated from loved ones a little
brighter. May God richly bless you as we rejoice in the greatest Gift of
all.

In Him,

ChappyJack

Jack Shedd
John W. Shedd
Chaplain (LTC), USA
Operations Chaplain
US Forces, Afghanistan


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:u Cheers to that Dave!!!:beerchug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> :u Cheers to that Dave!!!:beerchug:


Ditto Brother we did good and it's starting to show, you my Friend was on fire and expect a little something extra after the holidays from me bro!

:beerchug: :u


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me know who wins the ashtray and I'll get it out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Let me know who wins the ashtray and I'll get it out. Good luck everyone.


Will do bro, Charlie is drawing the winners at a B & M with others from Puff doing the Random Number generator tonight.

Hopefully we know the winners soon after. a lot of prizes so should be a lot of winners. I can't wait to see the winner of yours Bill he will be very happy when he see's it. I still marvel as I use mine daily.

Thanks Again Bill :banana:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Man the mail is fast these day's a letter from ChappyJack
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

I figured all the stuff that went out wouldn't get there until January.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought we were like right on the mark with the 10th that's why I mailed what I had before the raffle was done, CPT Lunata which got a lot of the Women s stuff said the mail was moving very fast to APO's I guess she was right. Hope the picture start coming in Michelle above said she would send some. So happy these are making it already!

WTG Guy's


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I thought we were like right on the mark with the 10th that's why I mailed what I had before the raffle was done, CPT Lunata which got a lot of the Women s stuff said the mail was moving very fast to APO's I guess she was right. Hope the picture start coming in Michelle above said she would send some. So happy these are making it already!
> 
> WTG Guy's


Awesome...this is the best part!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay... only a few more hours before we do the drawing, winners announced in the AM, still about an hour or so if I've missed you. 

414 entries
1,665 cigars
$855
& a hell of a lot of other stuff.

thanks to all.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Okay... only a few more hours before we do the drawing, winners announced in the AM, still about an hour or so if I've missed you.
> 
> 414 entries
> 1,665 cigars
> ...


Woo to the Hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

423 entries... at this point if you are't on a list, need to contact me or just want to annoy me, or bribe me, you need to contact me at:
charlie<at>thecigarfeed<dot>com

Raffle will be in two hours or so, winners tomorrow. Thanks to all, peace.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> ...............
> 414 entries
> 1,665 cigars
> $855
> ...


*Jumpin Jehosovah!!!* :jaw:

*What astonishingly wonderful numbers those are!*

I pray that each item sent will bring joy and comfort to the Hero that it finds.

ray:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Phil four boxes have already landed look a few posts above to see the letter from Chappy!!

Thanks bro! Now is the fun part hearing the fallout the good kind 

Dave


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

That list looks marvelous!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

YesSir, I did read it. It is beautiful! :thumb: :woohoo:

:usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> That list looks marvelous!


Yes Sir we did good, Please everyone give Ron and Charlie a hand and some ring gauge they earned it!!! :banana:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yes Sir we did good, Please everyone give Ron and Charlie and Dave a hand and some ring gauge they earned it!!! :banana:


:banana::banana::banana:

A dancing banana for each of you. :tongue1:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> A dancing banana for each of you. :tongue1:


The rep button doesnt allow me to give dave anymore...ha.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

With a Chocolaty Maduro wrapper on top? :biggrin:










:banana:--:banana:--:banana:

:high5:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Uncle Dave is pretty damn proud of all you kids, You all made a whole bunch of Men and Women Troops very happy in the most hard time of the year to be away from their family. I love you guy's!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I know, I'm a jackass as I know who won and am not telling you, I promise tomorrow.

I would like everyone to take a moment to sit back and look through this thread and see what we've done. Words cannot describe all of the effort that has been put into this from this board. I joined right in the midst of the raffle earlier this year and this is the greatest part of this board.

I cannot wait for more letters to pour in (and hopefully some pictures ) from those that are receiving the packages full of the donations you guys sent in. We have some f'ing phenomenal members on this board and this really shows it.

I know times are tough, particularly with the holidays and Opuses killing a lot of people's wallets, but the generosity and thought was rather impressive. I said this the last time and I'll say it again, I cannot imagine what it must be like being Dave opening those packages.

I thank each and every one of you for all that you have done as this has been one helluva a success. Dave gets almost all the credit, and he deserves even more of it. His work and resources would mean that this wouldn't occur and he has a phenomenal system figured out as to how to get this stuff over to the troops. I've talked to him for tons of hours coordinating much of this and complaining about the lack of Opus Phantoms and it's still hard to grasp all of what goes into the system that gets this stuff to the troops.

A big shoutout to those that took me up on the "premium" offer. We managed to get tons of them. Other thanks to shuckins, who is quietly quite involved in this. swingerofbirches, bigslowrock, Batista30, verteranmb, Bigtotoro, and Humidor Minister for donating prizes.

Cross your fingers.

Charlie

_P.S. I was kidding about bribing me, bhuang61 (Bill) drew all the names and I assure you there was no shenanigans. That being said, there is plenty of time to bribe me between now and the next raffle, remember: BBMF & Fuente Lanceros. lol._


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here! Here! Once again! Let's have another toast for Dave, Charlie and Ron!
:beerchug:

:gossip:"Charlie, technically, it is tomorrow" eep:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Here! Here! Once again! Let's have another toast for Dave, Charlie and Ron!
> :beerchug:
> 
> :gossip:"Charlie, technically, it is tomorrow" eep:


Congrats on your 1000th post, now I suggest you send me some Opus Phantoms for all of your mouth for the past few days... lol :hippie:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok kids... Winners of prizes should PM me addresses, unless your prize is from someone on Puff, PM them. Congrats to the winners.

General Prize Pool:

Box of Brickhouse Cigars from J.C. Newman (161 deep)
Box of Master by Carlos Toraño signed by Carlos Toraño and Felipe Sosa from Toraño Family Cigars (349 ekengland07)
Sampler of Guillermo León by La Aurora from La Aurora & Miami Cigar & Co. (35 DeeSkank)
Sampler of Nestor Miranda Ruky signed by Nestor Miranda from Miami Cigar & Co. (242 Sarge)
Sampler of La Sirena from Miami Cigar & Co. (413 zitro_joe)
Sampler (6 Pack) of 262 from 262 (207 evonnida)
Sampler (6 Pack) of 262 from 262 (46 Brian Hewitt)*Not Puff User
Xikar Xi1 Cutter from Xikar (19 PapaLad)*Not Puff User
Premium Five-Pack from me (262 N3uka)
Five-Pack from smelvis (76 Rock31)
Five-Pack from shuckins (34 Bunker)
Five-Pack from swingerofbirches (184 Veteranvmb)
Five-Pack from David (131 Ptpablo)
Box of Liga Privada Ünico Serie Dirty Rat signed by Steve Saka from Drew Estate (364 TheCigarNut)*Not Puff User

Puff Exclusive Prize Pool:
•	Custom Ashtray from Humidor Minister* (29 Batista30)
•	Five-Pack from me (17 AVO_ADDICT)
•	Five-Pack from smelvis (153 Erich V)
•	Five-Pack of "special" cigars from smelvis (23 Batista30)
•	Five-Pack from shuckins (296 Sarge)
•	Five-Pack from bigslowrock (65 Bigtotoro)
•	Fuente Five-Pack from Batista30 (177 Fiddlegrin via ekengland07)
•	Five-Pack from Batista30 (347 zitro_joe)
•	Six premium aged pack from Jerry (58 Bigslowrock)
•	Palío Burlwood Cutter from smelvis (217 Juicestain) 
•	Montecristo Signature Cutter (not the slim one, the good one) from smelvis (JKvindekok)
•	CAO Champions Sampler (10 Cigars) from smelvis (225 Ktblunden)
•	Perdomo Lighter (Gunmetal) from smelvis (229 Max Power)
•	Lotus Lighter (Cigars International) from smelvis (267 Qball)
•	Xikar Plunge Lighter from smelvis (101 deep)
•	Vector Triple Flame from smelvis (242 Pat O Boyle)
•	Five-Pack from Bigtotoro (84 Chip L Elkhart)


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Custom Ashtray from Humidor Minister* (29 Batista30)
Five-Pack of "special" cigars from smelvis (23 Batista30)

:tease:

:woohoo: mg: 

I'm in shock.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Custom Ashtray from Humidor Minister* (29 Batista30)
> Five-Pack of "special" cigars from smelvis (23 Batista30)
> 
> :tease:
> ...


April fool early


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

smelvis said:


> April fool early


Batista actually means smelvis in Texas!!

Thank you everyone that helped out! This has been an amazing event/raffle/donation whatever you want to call it! EVERYONE HAVE A HAPPY HOLIDAY AND EVEN BETTER NEW YEAR!

And smelvis thanks for the 5 coolers full of cigars prize, you are too kind.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Custom Ashtray from Humidor Minister* (29 Batista30)
> Five-Pack of "special" cigars from smelvis (23 Batista30)
> 
> :tease:
> ...


Congrats brother! You deserve it!

Thanks and congrats to all involved!!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners. And what a great thing everyone contributed to!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Sampler of Guillermo León by La Aurora from La Aurora & Miami Cigar & Co. (35 DeeSkank)

Woo! :r

Congrats to all the winners, all the support we have raised, and the joy soon to be bestowed upon the troops!
:usa2:

And of course, a special thanks to all the guys who organized and who helped make this possible!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations, guys! This was great fun, and a great cause!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Batista 30, and to everyone else as well. I PM'd you so when you get a chance, get me your addy and I'll get this out to you.

Also want to say great job by everyone that contributed and put forth the effort to do this contest. Way to go!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> Congratulations Batista 30, and to everyone else as well. I PM'd you so when you get a chance, get me your addy and I'll get this out to you.
> 
> Also want to say great job by everyone that contributed and put forth the effort to do this contest. Way to go!!!!


Gorgeous, as always!!! Now, where's that drooly smiley?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

To those concerned. 
I just discovered this thread, after several pms to me, telling me I won a five pack or something. 
Please to those concerned, I do not accept any type of raffle, contest, or any type of prize winnings. 
I did not enter anything of my will. If I have won something, please send it to Dave in Washington, for him to do as he wants. 
PLEASE, anything sent my way, not asked for, will be returned to sender unopened. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> To those concerned.
> I just discovered this thread, after several pms to me, telling me I won a five pack or something.
> Please to those concerned, I do not accept any type of raffle, contest, or any type of prize winnings.
> I did not enter anything of my will. If I have won something, please send it to Dave in Washington, for him to do as he wants.
> ...


Thanks Jerry. We will figure out what to do.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Gotta wait a day or two to bump _all_ the BOTL's who deserve RG. They will all get bumped soon.

Thanks to all for this great display of gratitute and thanks for all of our brothers and sisters deployed in country. God bless you all, and come home safely.

You guys all rock !!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A pile of cigars, still about a hundred in the Frezzer.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Puff Exclusive Prize Pool:
> •	Six premium aged pack from Jerry (58 Bigslowrock)


Is this veteranvmb or another Jerry?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats to the winners!

thanks,and great job to everyone involved!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> Is this veteranvmb or another Jerry?


That's Jerry the same Jason! congrats Bro! and Thanks again for always helping out!

Dave


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> *Five-Pack from shuckins (34 Bunker)*


:whoo: PM sent to Shuckins


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks to Dave, Ron, Charlie, and everyone else who is involved in this raffle. I used to organized similar troop raffles before this forum became Puff, and I am glad to see the same generosity in this community. 

Charlie, thanks for donating the five packs. I will send a PM with my addy shortly.

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

smelvis said:


> That's Jerry the same Jason! congrats Bro! and Thanks again for always helping out!
> 
> Dave


ah very cool. I'll shoot him a PM.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

avo_addict said:


> Thanks to Dave, Ron, Charlie, and everyone else who is involved in this raffle. I used to organized similar troop raffles before this forum became Puff, and I am glad to see the same generosity in this community.
> 
> Charlie, thanks for donating the five packs. I will send a PM with my addy shortly.
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone!


Hi Jim
Nice to meet you, then you get it more than most, I appreciate all you have done Brother. I hope we are living up to expectation, I think we are kicking ass but I am biased 

Dave


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Bunker said:


> :whoo: PM sent to Shuckins


sweet!
this may hurt a little...lol


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

"CAO Champions Sampler (10 Cigars) from smelvis (225 Ktblunden)"

Holy crap! I was actually eyeing that exact sampler a couple weeks ago. I am still completely amazed by the volume of cigars this thing generated. Everyone here is truly an amazing human being. This is the best forum ever!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> "CAO Champions Sampler (10 Cigars) from smelvis (225 Ktblunden)"
> 
> Holy crap! I was actually eyeing that exact sampler a couple weeks ago. I am still completely amazed by the volume of cigars this thing generated. Everyone here is truly an amazing human being. This is the best forum ever!


Hey Kevin
Congrats man and Thanks for the support, Funny I actually bought this sampler from the CI store when Justin and I were herfing the east coast and Rons house. So it's been a traveling with us 

Thanks for sending the address.

PS 
Anyone who won it would really help all the donors if you pm'ed me/them what you won and your address as Kevin did. again Great Rally for the Troops peeps


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Dave I wanted to make sure you received the box of cigars I sent a week or so ago. I saw they were delivered, but just wanted to confirm with you. Thanks again for all your help getting these sticks to our troops!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Hey Dave I wanted to make sure you received the box of cigars I sent a week or so ago. I saw they were delivered, but just wanted to confirm with you. Thanks again for all your help getting these sticks to our troops!


Not yet bro but I have been flat on my back for the last two day with my back out. It's probably at the PO. I will see tomorrow as I'm working at least part of this weekend.

BTW I did get another dozen of the ronson lighters today by ups, no name from who. But Thanks whoever sent them, that makes two dozen now, I also ordered 48 and haven't got them yet!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Dave, Charlie and Ron and everyone else involved!! congrats to all the winners and thanks Dave for the fiver that i one!, winning a prize is just a bonus! the real prize is the happiness that we will bring to the troops these Holidays!! what an honer it was to be apart of this!!!!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

You guys are absolutely kicking ass. I am amazed of the number of donations for the troops. Let me know if you guys want to do another raffle in the near future, I'd like to help out.



smelvis said:


> Hi Jim
> Nice to meet you, then you get it more than most, I appreciate all you have done Brother. I hope we are living up to expectation, I think we are kicking ass but I am biased
> 
> Dave


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

shuckins said:


> sweet!
> this may hurt a little...lol


I was afraid of that. :behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Still stuff at the PO but couldn't even get in their parking lot it was so busy and this was a half hour before closing time, I did get in later and found notes saying stuff was waiting for PU but I'll have go Monday now. Sorry Guy's I tried!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Paging Pat O Boyle?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any problem waiting for their prizes from me until after Christmas!

Let me know if there is and I will work harder on getting them out. I will add stragglers to all who are willing to wait!

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I have no problem waiting! The anticipation may kill me but coming from you Dave, I know it will be more than worth the wait! I'm sure you are swamped with this and everything else you have going on so I don't mind in the least.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> I have no problem waiting! The anticipation may kill me but coming from you Dave, I know it will be more than worth the wait! I'm sure you are swamped with this and everything else you have going on so I don't mind in the least.


Thanks Bro
Please pass the word if you know people who won from me, I will throw in extras to all willing to wait.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> Congratulations Batista 30, and to everyone else as well. I PM'd you so when you get a chance, get me your addy and I'll get this out to you.
> 
> Also want to say great job by everyone that contributed and put forth the effort to do this contest. Way to go!!!!


so jealous!  @ least now I know where Dave got his. Think I might have to shoot for one of these. I love them. Looks great! Grats Vereel!

Grats everyone Else on your prizes!

Props to Dave and Everyone else for the help and support! Great Job Guys!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Take your time, Dave. I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Take your time, Dave. I'm not in any hurry.


agreed. I'll actually be away for thew Holidays anyway, so no rush at all.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Just want to say thanks to Dave. These events are not only for a great cause but they just make this forum a fun place to be. Way to go Dave!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> Just want to say thanks to Dave. These events are not only for a great cause but they just make this forum a fun place to be. Way to go Dave!!


Same here. Sometimes the giving spirit is there, but the proper channels aren't. Dave and the crew provided that for us and we all appreciate it.

BTW, I am truly excited about winning the ashtray! Your work is very beautiful and intricate!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Same here. Sometimes the giving spirit is there, but the proper channels aren't. Dave and the crew provided that for us and we all appreciate it.
> 
> BTW, I am truly excited about winning the ashtray! Your work is very beautiful and intricate!


Don't drop it!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Don't drop it!


LOL. I for one wouldn't be able to actually ash in it. It would be perfect in my office, as a decoration. I just don't think I could bring myself to dirty it.Haha


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome drive everyone, and Gratz to all the winners! It's a nice feeling to bring a little joy to our service men and women deployed around the world.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

My stuff will ship later today.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zfog said:


> LOL. I for one wouldn't be able to actually ash in it. It would be perfect in my office, as a decoration. I just don't think I could bring myself to dirty it.Haha


Oh no I use mine every day and it still as beautiful as the day I got it, they have a zillion coats of clear on it, Just let it set for a few days and just don't allow cigs or people to ash cigar like they do cigars and you will be fine.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Custom Ashtray from Humidor Minister* (29 Batista30)
> Five-Pack of "special" cigars from smelvis (23 Batista30)
> 
> :tease:
> ...


Who can blame ya! :biggrin:

Congratulations Veeral! :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

A piece to treasure for sure:thumb:

What a wonderful project this has been!

_Ya'll Rock!_ :usa2:

:rockon:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hopefully you all are gearing up for the holidays, and have a bunch of joy spreading around over there! I just want you to know that you guys spread more joy over here than you could imagine! Here's the bombed thread!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops-charitable/281155-holiday-smack-down-stan.html


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Bunker said:


> I was afraid of that. :behindsofa:


 on the way rick:
9405 5036 9930 0447 6020 71

hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> What a wonderful project this has been!
> 
> _Ya'll Rock!_ :usa2:
> 
> :rockon:


Phil, your prize went out today. The dc number is in the car.....

:hmm: I'll get it later.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*OhBoyOhBoy!*

Thanks a lot Veeral!

I think the licenseplate :car: is the d.c. isn't it?:biggrin:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well fought my way into the PO today and claimed some more boxes, will open ASAP whew!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Kyle Lincolsmokes

Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From ?? please speak up.

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Dave

Thanks bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From ??? please speak up

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Travis and ***************.com

Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Charlie

Thanks bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Zitro Joe

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Me
Thanks me


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Bill bhuang61

Thanks bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From James okay the opus are mine  but the cigars on the right are for the troops

Thanks bro


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

smelvis said:


> From ??? please speak up
> 
> Thanks Bro!


Should be from me. Order #153385


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks n3uka I knew but couldn't remember and the left no name. I got mine to so I think totals we have 8/9 dozen of these very cool!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From James okay the opus are mine  but the cigars on the right are for the troops
> 
> Thanks bro


so jealous... you sure I can't talk you into my Kidney? It's in great working order. I mean I really don't need it and my heart and pleasure would appreciate the loss of a kidney for an opus or two.   :tu

another great batch of photos and donations. :tu :tu not to undermine the rest but Those Insignia are incredible. Love em! Can't wait to get myself a box of those babies. & 3 Boxes! That's Awesome!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Way to go... who ever donated a T110 to the cause... props.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge
They were a gift to the Troops from Travis and ***************.com

I plan on using those and other premiums to fill a bunch of five finger herf a dors I want to send to the troops that help with dispersing to the rest of the troops. I also still have a few smaller table tops like mostly 20 count and one new 75 count all donated by you guy's. except the her a dors I bought them myself at a discount from Jeff Jackson at Cigars.com.

I was surprised again I thought most all was in and now there is a another big pile, Great work guy's. You all Rock!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Way to go... who ever donated a T110 to the cause... props.


That was From Kyle Linconlsmokes ditto eace:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

BTW Dave, when you get a chance can you count those sticks (don't need to count mine or Joe's as I already have the numbers for those) - just for accounting purposes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> BTW Dave, when you get a chance can you count those sticks (don't need to count mine or Joe's as I already have the numbers for those) - just for accounting purposes.


Yeah I thought about that after I put them in the freezer, I will when I pull them out but I bet at least a couple hundred  sorry I got lazy with the raffle over.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yeah I thought about that after I put them in the freezer, I will when I pull them out but I bet at least a couple hundred  sorry I got lazy with the raffle over.


Thanks, whenever you get a chance, if it goes over 2k - it's obviously really helpful for prizes for next year.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks, whenever you get a chance, if it goes over 2k - it's obviously really helpful for prizes for next year.


Sounds good, I will add them to the last pile and send another picture to for your site and our pleasure  as well. :director:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sarge
> They were a gift to the Troops from Travis and ***************.com
> 
> I plan on using those and other premiums to fill a bunch of five finger herf a dors I want to send to the troops that help with dispersing to the rest of the troops. I also still have a few smaller table tops like mostly 20 count and one new 75 count all donated by you guy's. except the her a dors I bought them myself at a discount from Jeff Jackson at Cigars.com.
> ...


 just when you though you could relax and get ready for Christmas, BAM!

yeah I saw those were courtesy of BCP. That was awesome of BCP! they really seem to be great & I look forward to finally getting back on track and being able to place an order w/ them. Too bad I don't think they'll be getting the Gurkha Dragons in I wanted to order. Think the Dragon is extinct. Those [Insignia] are fantastic Cigars so hopefully the right troops find those.  might want to make sure they know exclusively from and @ BCP. Anyway they're definitely one of my faves on a very short list. Just wanted to plug how how great they are & how cool of BCP to donate 3 FULL BOXES. :tu

btw: that kidneys still up for donation in exchange for Opus love. I think that's a fair trade. Kidney for Opus. Wouldn't hurt you to have 3 kidneys would it?  I'd even throw in a shiny one dollar coin. Lol jk... I'll buy a bundle next year hopefully, just not the coffins. Those are too rich for my blood.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sounds good, I will add them to the last pile and send another picture to for your site and our pleasure  as well. :director:


Thanks.

I'm packing up boxes for AVO_ADDICT, N3uka and Juicestain right now, I promise.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm packing up boxes for AVO_ADDICT, N3uka and Juicestain right now, I promise.


Yeah I should work on mine this Christmas Weekend and mail next Tuesday. Great Raffle Bro, don't stop calling and keep in touch!

Dave

PS
I enjoyed our short conversations LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yeah I should work on mine this Christmas Weekend and mail next Tuesday. Great Raffle Bro, don't stop calling and keep in touch!
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


Will do, my phone is predictably dead and I'm too lazy to go try to find a charger, lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Will do, my phone is predictably dead and I'm too lazy to go try to find a charger, lol.


Well I didn't mean tonight even youngsters like me need to try and sleep sometime.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey David!

The boxes came just the other day! Just in time too. I was running low on baby wipes and our Christmas Party is coming up - so I can share. So far, the cigars are a HUGE hit with the guys, and a few gals. I had to limit them to 2 packs as they wanted the whole box! Lol

There was practically a fight over the humidors too. It was pretty funny. 

I am glad you like the patches. It is the least I can do for you. Thanks for supporting us.

One good thing. I am not as crabby as I was last week. 

CPT Michelle Lunato


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashtray went out today DC# 03102640000088765143. Thanks very much for letting me be a part of this cause. I'll be ready to give another one away right after I finish the 2 humidors I'm building right now. God Bless our troops and their families. Have a blessed holiday season.:rockon:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> *OhBoyOhBoy!*
> 
> Thanks a lot Veeral!
> 
> ...


Dc #0310 1230 0000 1567 4821
Should have it tomorrow 

Zitro Joe won't be back until december 30th, so his package will be sent around that time.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hey David!
> 
> The boxes came just the other day! Just in time too. I was running low on baby wipes and our Christmas Party is coming up - so I can share. So far, the cigars are a HUGE hit with the guys, and a few gals. I had to limit them to 2 packs as they wanted the whole box! Lol
> 
> ...


This is awesome... you guys did such a great job!
We definately take our ammenities for granted. I know they will truly enjoy their packages!!!:high5:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From John Moss

Thanks bro!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I heard something put down by my front door this morning....and I kinda knew what it would be and I was still excited like a kid!




























This ashtray is absolutely amazing and exudes craftsmanship. Nothing better than holding something that is handmade AND gifted to you! My many thanks go out to Bill(humidor minister) for creating something so beautiful!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

WoW!!! That ashtray is beyond amazing!! Bill you did a great job making it and Veeral you did some great stuff for the troops, so it all works out!! Nice Job!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Fantastic!!! It made it for the holiday. Enjoy my friend and thank you for supporting our troops. They deserve everything we can do for them. God bless them and us and a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Fantastic!!! It made it for the holiday. Enjoy my friend and thank you for supporting our troops. They deserve everything we can do for them. God bless them and us and a very Merry Christmas.


You outdid yourself again Bill both in your Beautiful Craftsmanship to your generosity!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Joe Deep again with a PIF

Thanks Guy's


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

n3uka
9101 1501 3471 1509 1980 80

avo_addict
9101 1501 3471 1509 1980 73

Juicestain
9101 1501 3471 1509 1980 66

Sorry it took so long.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine are all packaged and will go out in the AM, will post DC's tomorrow

Including Veeral's contest.

Thanks for the patience guy's


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Juicestain
> 9101 1501 3471 1509 1980 66
> 
> Sorry it took so long.


No worries Charlie. I hope you enjoy the Palio, I've used mine 5 or 6 times and it's becoming my favorite. Thanks for everything Charlie.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0307 1790 0001 7109 0124
0307 1790 0001 7109 0100
0307 1790 0001 7109 0117
0307 1790 0001 7109 0131
0307 1790 0001 7109 0148
0307 1790 0001 7109 0155
0307 1790 0001 7109 0209
0307 1790 0001 7109 0193
0307 1790 0001 7109 0186
0307 1790 0001 7109 0162
0307 1790 0001 7109 0179


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got dizzy from looking at all those tracking numbers.....btw, I'm sending zitro_joe's package after the 30th when he gets back. Fiddlegrin's was delivered last week but he hasn't been on.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

smelvis said:


> 0307 1790 0001 7109 0124
> 0307 1790 0001 7109 0100
> 0307 1790 0001 7109 0117
> 0307 1790 0001 7109 0131
> ...


Which one has the 5 coolers in it?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The one with the O's


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Joe Deep again with a PIF
> 
> Thanks Guy's


Glad you got them.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*ptpablo*'s winnings just went out ... tracking # 03102010000199314952

Hopefully you find the 5-er to your liking.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Herman, Glad we didn't lose them!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave your DC#s show detonation on or before NYE, looks like I'm lighting one up at midnight on NYE thanks to you being awesome!!

Thanks brother


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> *ptpablo*'s winnings just went out ... tracking # 03102010000199314952
> 
> Hopefully you find the 5-er to your liking.


Forgot to mention ... estimated delivery date is Friday.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

thegoldenmackid said:


> n3uka
> 9101 1501 3471 1509 1980 80
> 
> avo_addict
> ...


Got the 5-Pack from Charlie. Thanks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Dave your DC#s show detonation on or before NYE, looks like I'm lighting one up at midnight on NYE thanks to you being awesome!!
> 
> Thanks brother


Thanks for the support and Patience brother! and Happy New Year :evil:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, thanks to Dave I just got a package in the mail from him. Even though he used one of the smaller usps boxes, you could tell he stuffed that sucka! :dude:




























He sent me just what I wanted, a flashlight! :biggrin1:
This probably was the perfect 5 Pack (which obviously was more of 8 pack) to get because my first time cc orders were held up! Thanks to Dave and Ron, I don't have to worry about that. And, I've wanted to try the La Aurora preferido Ruby but couldn't get myself to pull the trigger on them. This was a great selection of cigars and even though they were in transit for a few days, I'm gonna have to smoke one of them very soon!

Dave, someday we'll have to meet up! :beerchug:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

A nice little surprise in the mail today (the boxes sent were the donations from the Assisted Living Residence were my wife works):


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

So that's what Dave meant when he said "special"...

Bunker, that is uber cool.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Guys !

I recieved THREE really great prizes today + plus a smelvis bonus!:usa:

Dave, I got the cool xikar lighter and the BOX OF FACE:biggrin1: along with a sweet led flashlight that I put right into the glove box of my car!! Thanks Bro!:first:

and...I won brickhouse cigars from J.C Newman...well I thought it was a sampler but they sent a WHOLE BOX of Mighty Mighty 6x60's!! 

I am feeling a littly guilty getting all this really great stuff for free. 

I will get a couple pics up when I get home in a few days.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

deep said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> I recieved THREE really great prizes today + plus a smelvis bonus!:usa:
> 
> ...


Joe,

You deserve it. Glad they made it there.

Charlie


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I got my prize from Dave today...along with three hitchhikers!

























Thanks so much, Dave. I'm looking forward to smoking something nice on New Years Day, now I just don't know what to choose!


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

Those are some serious prize packs!!!! Dave doesn't mess around.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Got a sweet 6er from Charlie today. A couple favorites and a few new ones to try out, I am super excited to give the legendary 107 lancero a puff after a short rest! Big thanks to Charlie and hope you enjoy the Palio.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

deep said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> I recieved THREE really great prizes today + plus a smelvis bonus!:usa:
> 
> ...


Well deserved Joe. That was a great donation you made!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So a package shows delivered to Staten Island....but nothing is here 

BECAUSE MY GENIUS WIFE DECIDED TO TAKE IT WITH HER TO NJ!

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY MUST I WAIT!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> So a package shows delivered to Staten Island....but nothing is here
> 
> BECAUSE MY GENIUS WIFE DECIDED TO TAKE IT WITH HER TO NJ!
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY MUST I WAIT!


Typical women!!!

Those are some nice prizes you guys are getting!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Typical women!!!
> 
> Those are some nice prizes you guys are getting!!!


Zach, I take it when you made woman plural and said women, you were referring to his wife AND RAY! :tape2: I find it funny this stuff happens to him!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Typical women!!!
> 
> Those are some nice prizes you guys are getting!!!


I know where there might be one on a porch that no one's around to get. Lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I predict Ray will be posting pictures of Dave's Prizes within minutes.....:humble:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY CRAP!

Seriously brother you made my week! What a HIT! You seriously just wiped out over 1/2 of my wishlist! I can't thank you enough for this and all your hard work for the troops!



Tat Face!
GOD OF FIRE TUBO!
Viaje Edicion Limitada
Ashton VSG
Tat Cojonu 2006
Padron 1964 - This stick is huge! (That's what she said!)
Punch ISOM
Bolivar ISOM
And this flashlight is amazing!

Pink towel to match the pink flashlight!

NYE is going to be EPIC!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

My 5er for Mr Elkhart went out the door today.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's a wonderful FIVE stick prize Dave!!! I can tell you this, Ray has been looking forward to his prize the entire week! Enjoy the fine smokes Ray!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Enjoy Justin. Palío came today... thanks Dave and Justin for trading me it...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad everyone is happy Thanks for always being there for me and the Troops guy's. Puff and you guy's always Rock!!

Everything sent has age on it so except transit time is ready to smoke and some has serious age on them 

Sorry ray that flashlight looked red to me, tell the wife it was for her and I'll send you another next time like black or silver


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

So after a marathon day at work I came home to a package in the mail... This was the heaviest small flat rate box I've ever seen. I checked the return address and couldn't wait to open it! Here's what was included...








I can honestly say that I've never had any of these! Can't wait to try the La Aurora Emerald or the Viaje Summerfest. The others are some GREAT sticks as well. Dave also threw in a great flashlight that has already made it's way into my gear bag. Thanks again Dave!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Glad everyone is happy Thanks for always being there for me and the Troops guy's. Puff and you guy's always Rock!!
> 
> Everything sent has age on it so except transit time is ready to smoke and some has serious age on them
> 
> *Sorry ray that flashlight looked red to me, tell the wife it was for her and I'll send you another next time like black or silver *


or he could just send the entire package out to me for the nOOb PIF. I've been dying to try all those out. & Punch is the reason I found great cigars so one with that label must be delicious.  I mean I could even send my black flashlight out Ray.  ok, joking aside... now that you mention it Dave it does look like it's an Anodized Red, not particularly Pink. either way, regardless of color those flashlights ROCK! I never use one, but I'm constantly finding myself using mine. :tu Love it!

hopefully I'll put together a little something in the coming months for you Dave. Going to hit up some more boxes of cards soon if there's some in. Try to get 4 out in the next package I send. Might be March-April might be June-July but I'll try to get a lil something out before next years Raffle. :tu keep up the good work Dave!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pink, red, rainbow I don't care it's mine 

That thing packs a pretty serious light.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> A nice little surprise in the mail today (the boxes sent were the donations from the Assisted Living Residence were my wife works):


Very Cool Rick
Better than anything isn't it! and you deserve it brother!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

thegoldenmackid said:


> n3uka
> 9101 1501 3471 1509 1980 80
> 
> avo_addict
> ...


Picked mine up yesterday. No camera at moment but will post pic when it returns. A great selection. Only 1 cigar in the bunch I have smoked before. Going to make for some fine evenings with this fiver.

Thanks :dude:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Erich, Dave or anyone else, is there a difference between the white and black King T tubo?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No They are the same.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks brother! Smoked one last night and it was great.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dave, your prizes were wonderful!!! Thanks for the wonderful selection!

BTW, my prize was delivered last week to Fiddlegrin, but now I'm wondering if he got it. My other package will be going out the beginning of next week.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Here I am, lane: back from an extended roadtrip and starting to catch up with all the fun doings 

Man O man! What a prize! Look what Veeral sent me!!!!!!! :jaw:










Here is the Lineup;

L.F.D. Double Ligero Chisel
A.F. Royal Salute- (Nat.)
A.F. 858 Flor Fina (Maddy)
A.F. Cabinet Selection
A.F. Hemingway Short story

Veeral had graciously asked me if I had a special request for him to include.
I said that I thought whatever he was inspired to send me would be wonderful.
But forgetting that he is a Fuente Master, :doh: I mentioned that I had been craving a L.F.D. Dbl. Ligero...
so that is why it is in the midst of all the Fuente Grandure :biggrin:

Thank you _very_ much Veeral for the astonishingly yummy prize and your invaluable support of the "Troop Drive" efforts! :wave:

:usa2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice hit, enjoy those smokes brother!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Received my prize from the troop raffle and couldnt believe my eyes!! as if those letters from the troops arent enough i received a 5er from Charlie AKA:swingerofbirches that knocked my socks off! Thank you! you are to kind!!!

Litto Gomez by LFD is it the Diez Cubano?
Partagas Benji Menendez master series
Tatuaje La Riqueza
Tatuaje La Verite 2008
AF God Of Fire Carlito 

Only had the Riqueza but not in this size, cant wait to try the rest. this is like a MAW!! awesome job on the choices!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Received my prize from the troop raffle and couldnt believe my eyes!! as if those letters from the troops arent enough i received a 5er from Charlie AKA:swingerofbirches that knocked my socks off! Thank you! you are to kind!!!
> 
> Litto Gomez by LFD is it the Diez Cubano?
> Partagas Benji Menendez master series
> ...


The LGD is an "Americano" from 2008. Great, great stick, IMO! 

I included the Tat La Riq because it came from a Pete Johnson boxed signed, "Thanks for Supporting our troops" that I won in this same raffle last time around. Apparently the Churchill size is only available at select events attended by Pete. In the last Raffle, Shuckins donated the box of Tat La Riq Churchills that I won and so I only thought it appropriate that I send one on to you.

The rest don't really need a background ... hopefully you enjoy them.

Thanks for supporting the troops!!!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice touch there Charlie!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Beeee-autiful!


:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool guy's. I think we are just about done til the next one, Thanks Guy's


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Very Cool guy's. I think we are just about done til the next one, Thanks Guy's


All the prizes from Miami Cigar & Co. need to be shipped out...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> All the prizes from Miami Cigar & Co. need to be shipped out...


Opps  still almost done LOL You did a great Job Bro!

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!! Lots of nice prizes going out!

Well done Dave & Charlie (and you too Ron) !! You guys deserve a boatload of credit for all the time & effort you have put into the raffles.

SO when is the next one....lol...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> Congrats to all the winners!! Lots of nice prizes going out!
> 
> Well done Dave & Charlie (and you too Ron) !! You guys deserve a boatload of credit for all the time & effort you have put into the raffles.
> 
> SO when is the next one....lol...


Sometime early spring, Ron and I have talked and we have asked Charlie to Help out again this one went so well. He said yes Thank God. spreading the workload really helped a bunch, and you guy's always being there made all the difference. :bathbaby:

I do believe Puff is well known in the Military circles, I remember the Golf Tourny Catfish put on and we set up a table giving away cigars. I can't count the number of people (Troops) that had either heard of us or smoked cigars because of us. It was very cool 

I can't Thank You All enough!! :whoo:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I just got home today from my holiday traveling, and a nice little prize package from the raffle was waiting for me.










Not only my lighter from the raffle, but a beautiful Partagas Serie D No. 4 tubo! And a Tatuaje red tubo as well.

Thanks Dave, for the great package, and thanks to everyone involved in this donation for the troops. It feels really good to be a part of something like this.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

All of you guys sent out some beautiful prizes and cigars! Very nice Dave


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a feeling you will enjoy that Parti! haha Thats a beautiful lighter too! Couldn't have gone to a better botl.:smokin:



Max_Power said:


> I just got home today from my holiday traveling, and a nice little prize package from the raffle was waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Package for Zitro Joe going out today!

DC 9405 5036 9930 0463 2477 44


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> Package for Zitro Joe going out today!
> 
> DC 9405 5036 9930 0463 2477 44


SWEEET!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> SWEEET!


Off topic but I shared some Christmas Blend with another coffee snob and it was freaking great bro. Thanks again.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Off topic but I shared some Christmas Blend with another coffee snob and it was freaking great bro. Thanks again.


 Glad I could help!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> Package for Zitro Joe going out today!
> 
> DC 9405 5036 9930 0463 2477 44


My wife tells me it arrived. Awesome.
On another note...I think I headed back at the end of this month:anim_soapbox:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear it Joe:thumb:

Be well my friend!



:rockon:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> Thanks Jerry!


Those cigars look great Jason! I'm a fan of a few of them! :dance:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Sampler (6 Pack) of 262 from 262 (207 evonnida)




I never got these or heard anything else about these... Does anyone know what's up?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> [/LIST]
> I never got these or heard anything else about these... Does anyone know what's up?


Erich pm Charlie about this, they were from one of his manufactures. Some of them can be even slower than me, I'll back it so no worries if it goes south brother!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> [/LIST]
> I never got these or heard anything else about these... Does anyone know what's up?


Hmm... I contacted them with addresses.

Let me get back to you.

For those of you waiting on Miami Cigar Company stuff... it's coming. I promise.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I heard something put down by my front door this morning....and I kinda knew what it would be and I was still excited like a kid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I am sitting here using mine and wondered how you are likeing your work or Art by Bill.

How is it Bro? :couch2:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Package for Zitro Joe going out today!
> 
> DC 9405 5036 9930 0463 2477 44





zitro_joe said:


> My wife tells me it arrived. Awesome.
> On another note...I think I headed back at the end of this month:anim_soapbox:


I know Joe had a very rollercoaster week, but I'm wondering if he's physically seen his prize.



smelvis said:


> So I am sitting here using mine and wondered how you are likeing your work or Art by Bill.
> 
> How is it Bro? :couch2:


I have yet to actually use it because I have only been smoking at the cigar shop. Once the weather becomes nice, I'll use it on the deck, but only for the most befitting of smokes! It's simply too beautiful


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Hmm... I contacted them with addresses.
> 
> Let me get back to you.
> 
> *For those of you waiting on Miami Cigar Company stuff... it's coming.* I promise.


 was kind of starting to wonder... thanks :tu


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Received prize package from Bigslowrock. Thank you, my brother.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Patrick!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Prizes still rolling in  nice!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Got my Prize from Miami Cigar Co. today.

Very unexpected. Said WTF do I have from FedEx. :dunno: Scanned package, :woohoo:



















thank you very much guys. Awesome prize, package, can't wait to try these new babies out. :tu


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very beautiful Sarge!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Funny... I just talked to Jason. I contacted Clint at 262, I'll post once I hear back from him. 

Other than that... everybody good?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Those Nestor's are beautiful!!!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Bastista30
oh so nice








thegoldenmackid
cant wait to try them out


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Those La Sirena cigars look amazing, are they available for purchase anywhere yet? My cigar search skills are horrid....PM maybe if you have a place that stocks them 

Veeral nice prize package my brother! Gotta love those Power Rangers!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Those La Sirena cigars look amazing, are they available for purchase anywhere yet? My cigar search skills are horrid....PM maybe if you have a place that stocks them
> 
> Veeral nice prize package my brother! Gotta love those Power Rangers!!


Still in soft launch, only three or four shops have them to my knowledge. Buckhead Cigar in Atlanta got a few boxes and will ship (404) 844-0400. Call tomorrow as they just closed.

I'll let you know when they are released nationally.

Those in VA, Arielle and Nestor will be at the following stores....

Thursday, January 20 at Tobacco Leaf, 7351 Assateague Drive, Jessup Maryland featuring Nestor Miranda & Arielle Ditkowich 5:00 PM - 9:00 PM; Information: (410) 799-2094
Friday January 21 at The Humidour Cigar Shoppe, 10721 York Road, Cockeysville, Maryland featuring Nestor Miranda & Arielle Ditkowich 12:00 PM - 6:00 PM; Information: (410) 666-3212
Saturday January 22 at Cigar Palace, 4815 Eisenhower Avenue, Alexandria Virginia featuring Nestor Miranda 4:00 PM - 8:00 PM; Information (703) 751-6444


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahh that explains it, thanks Charlie, appreciate that!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Got the 262 Sampler in the mail yesterday... can't wait to smoke these. Thanks guys!


----------

